# Victoria Pendleton to train as a jockey



## Dobiegirl (6 March 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=6776224&category=0



Considering she only sat on a horse a week ago and has to get her licence do you think she will succeed in her quest to ride in the Foxhunters at Cheltenham.


----------



## Spilletta (6 March 2015)

Just heard about this on Radio 5 news, and think it will be interesting to follow. Sounds like she's got a good team around her, and if she doesn't make it, it won't be from lack of trying. 

I wonder what other amateur jockeys think, especially when they've been plugging away for years working towards any opportunity they can get. But I hope, overall, it will be a positive thing for the sport.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2015)

The name seems familiar, is she famous?
Oh RPost says she is a cyclist, but 5 weeks .......nope.......... the paperwork and so on............. unless she has started it ........
Main disadvantage is lumps of lead she has to carry.
I am pretty sure she will have done some work on the equiziser


----------



## LittleRooketRider (6 March 2015)

Of course I wish her all the best and good on her etc...but I'd be lyingif I said this didn't irritate me 
I mean myself  and others across all spheres of equestrian work hard to try and make a dent in our dreams etc. and then a big name sits on a horse once and gets the top trainers and horses thrown at them. Fair? I think not.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2015)

Life is not fair [and of course you have already worked that out], but I think that racing has an exclusivity problem and if this helps to break down the barriers and get people to go to the races, or even consider it as a career option, I am OK with it. Yes amateurs have spent years and failed to secure a ride at Cheltenham , but that is the luck of the draw, to some it is due to deciding to ride for particular trainers, if anyone wants to ride for top trainers they have to form a queue.

TV and Radio editors consider that "sport" programs are about football, this makes a refreshing change.

BTW have you noticed CH4 Morning line and C4 coverage have reverted to coverage of racing, and not trying to be some sort of  "go to" for the Saturday punter. I hope we on HHO had some influence on that nonsense.


----------



## yorks (6 March 2015)

She is aiming for Cheltenham 2016 as an amateur jockey.
Good luck to her. It takes guts to aim so high when she has never ridden before.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2015)

Yes she might well  do it in a year, if rides out 3 every morning and takes a lesson every afternoon, it is possible, she won't lack toughness or fitness..


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 March 2015)

Different thing, but she failed miserably on Strictly and seemed to be constantly in tears because she just couldn't 'get it'.  She seemed to have no balance (strange for a cyclist) or rhythm.  I admired her grit and determination as a cyclist and a top athlete, but I found her winey and irritating on SCD.    I am sure she has had plenty of tumbles from her bike over the years, but she's going to need to be as hard as nails if she wants to be a jump jockey.

She can have the very best people around her, but if she doesn't have the mental stamina for it, then no amount of tutoring is going to help her succeed.


I think she is used to winning on her bike hence her perceived toughness.  Not sure that struggling from the bottom in a new sport will necessarily suit her.  However, she will understand the importance of fitness and hard work.

It all sounds like a bit of a publicity stunt pushed by Betfair and I am not sure it does racing any good really.  If she does well, the assumption will be that its 'easy' and if she fails, it will drag racing down as a bit of a joke.

But as with anyone who attempts the total madness of race riding over NH fences, I hope she remains safe and sound.


----------



## Spilletta (6 March 2015)

Radio 5 have continued to mention this on their sports bulletins. Also, they are going to be discussing it during "The Friday Sports Panel" programme which starts at 1pm this afternoon.

Out of interest, I checked the Cycling Weekly website and they've got it in their news section.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2015)

She won't get a licence to ride if she is not up to scratch, and I would think she might have to ride in a few races before qualifying for the Foxhunters [there are qualifications for the GN for example]
I don't watch Strictly, but if a few problems on the dance floor causes a flood of tears, well, she is not likely to make it in NH racing. The thing about cycling is that some athletes are just born to be better than the grafters, so in a way it is easy for them, there are very few "natural jockeys", the great McCoy was not born "a natural" he was a grafter.


----------



## Bestdogdash (6 March 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			She won't get a licence to ride if she is not up to scratch, and I would think she might have to ride in a few races before qualifying for the Foxhunters [there are qualifications for the GN for example]
I don't watch Strictly, but if a few problems on the dance floor causes a flood of tears, well, she is not likely to make it in NH racing. The thing about cycling is that some athletes are just born to be better than the grafters, so in a way it is easy for them, there are very few "natural jockeys", the great McCoy was not born "a natural" he was a grafter.
		
Click to expand...

There are loads of P2P jockeys who get licences and race, who are really bad riders - I use myself as a prime example ! (If I knew how to insert one of those smiley face things, I would do so here) ! 

Not relevent to the issue, but I personally find Victoria Pendleton a really irritating, whiney, spoilt princess type. If anyone from Betfair is reading this, please note I have just switched to Victor Chandler. On the basis of my record, this is going to cost you a large portion of your profits !

NB. editied to say, that despite her irritating personality, I think we have to admit she must be a grafter of the highest order, for her to win at the level she did - that doesnt come easy and I expect she had to dig deep.


----------



## popsdosh (6 March 2015)

Luckily to my mind she has enough good people around her to advise her ,including to tell her if it wont happen!!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (6 March 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			Different thing, but she failed miserably on Strictly and seemed to be constantly in tears because she just couldn't 'get it'.  She seemed to have no balance (strange for a cyclist) or rhythm.  I admired her grit and determination as a cyclist and a top athlete, but I found her winey and irritating on SCD.    I am sure she has had plenty of tumbles from her bike over the years, but she's going to need to be as hard as nails if she wants to be a jump jockey.

She can have the very best people around her, but if she doesn't have the mental stamina for it, then no amount of tutoring is going to help her succeed.


I think she is used to winning on her bike hence her perceived toughness.  Not sure that struggling from the bottom in a new sport will necessarily suit her.  However, she will understand the importance of fitness and hard work.

It all sounds like a bit of a publicity stunt pushed by Betfair and I am not sure it does racing any good really.  If she does well, the assumption will be that its 'easy' and if she fails, it will drag racing down as a bit of a joke.

But as with anyone who attempts the total madness of race riding over NH fences, I hope she remains safe and sound.
		
Click to expand...




Bonkers2 said:



			She won't get a licence to ride if she is not up to scratch, and I would think she might have to ride in a few races before qualifying for the Foxhunters [there are qualifications for the GN for example]
I don't watch Strictly, but if a few problems on the dance floor causes a flood of tears, well, she is not likely to make it in NH racing. The thing about cycling is that some athletes are just born to be better than the grafters, so in a way it is easy for them, there are very few "natural jockeys", the great McCoy was not born "a natural" he was a grafter.
		
Click to expand...

Another who finds her irritating and pathetic and not just on SCD, I really can't imagine her coping with the demands of racing/riding.


----------



## {97702} (6 March 2015)

I'm loving the description 'a cyclist' - even though I dont follow cycling I recognise her name as being some one who has won multiple Olympic medals and many other competitions 

I also recognised her as someone who needed significant help from a sports psychologist to get where she did, so in my option tough she ain't......

I have never watched Strictly so cannot comment


----------



## Brochdoll (6 March 2015)

I say good luck to her! Will be interesting to see how this goes. As Bestdogdash says she must be a grafter given her success in cycling so not sure she will have bother coping with the demands of riding but we'll see


----------



## Brochdoll (6 March 2015)

Lévrier;12838416 said:
			
		


			I'm loving the description 'a cyclist' - even though I dont follow cycling I recognise her name as being some one who has won multiple Olympic medals and many other competitions 

I also recognised her as someone who needed significant help from a sports psychologist to get where she did, so in my option tough she ain't......

I have never watched Strictly so cannot comment 

Click to expand...

Interesting point about the sports psychologist. I suppose you could take from that though that while she needed help she was able to use that to overcome any issues she had


----------



## Nicnac (6 March 2015)

Good luck to her.  If she makes it, great.  If she doesn't, then it's brought publicity to racing - specifically women jockeys.

Not in the same league, but KP brought little girls - especially those who like pink - to riding.  Madonna's lessons with WFP brought public attention to eventing as does Zara Phillips (even though she's actually amazing and the Daily Fail insist on calling her a show jumper!)

No publicity is bad publicity.


----------



## bonny (6 March 2015)

I think good luck to her and it will be good for racing's profile....I'm sure she will be successful, she couldn't have a better team behind her and with her background she's already ahead of a lot of people attempting raceriding for the first time. She will, no doubt get experienced chasers to ride, she's hardly going to be riding maidens and I think some of PN's ex chasers could just about go round on their own !!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2015)

I used to do a bit of cycling, so did follow it during those years, at which time there was no TV coverage except the Kellogs race series and the Tour, but with new technology and government initiatives, UK cycling currently has a bright clean image and there is more support for the athletes, but the track cyclists seem to last for one or two seasons and then their lights go out.
As for getting a knighthood for "services to the sport", now that rankles, they got it because of their Olympic medals., it was the people who put them there who gave their services to the sport.
I wonder how much she is getting from Betfair, I mean cash, just wondering how it impacts on betting, they must have a budget for this sort of thing.

P.S. I think you will find they all use sports pschychologists nowadays ....... even jockeys!


----------



## WindyStacks (6 March 2015)

As others have alluded to - perhaps not quite of the "temperament" to become an effective horsewoman. Otoh if she's going to have free rein to a sports psychologist...


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 March 2015)

Nicnac said:



			No publicity is bad publicity.
		
Click to expand...



Sorry, don't entirely agree with that.  Racing gets enough bad publicity from the animal rights lot, especially around this time of year with Cheltenham and Aintree on the horizon.  Silly publicity stunts do no-one any favours.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 March 2015)

I don't see a problem with her having used a sports psychologist in the past, surely its to give her a mental edge, its hardly likely that she needed one because she couldn't get out of bed in the morning.

I cant see Paul Nicholls pandering to her either and he is known for speaking his mind and if she isn't up for the job Im sure he will tell her.

My guess is her biggest challenge will be if she ever loses a horse on the race course and if she will be able to cope with this and move on.


----------



## Aperchristmastree (6 March 2015)

She was a whiny victim as a cyclist (moaning about how her teammates treated her), she was even whinier after retiring and I've heard she was pretty bad on Strictly too.  I'm afraid to say the woman drives me absolutely nuts.  I think she might succeed actually, physically she'll have few problems and she's got the desire to win, I just don't want to have to hear her talk about it!  I can hear the moaning already!

(Sorry, she really does drive me batty though....reminds self to be nicer to others...)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 March 2015)

really interesting to see how people don't rate her because she's used a sports psychologist. All athletes at that level use them, so what?  and she must have had some talent and 'grafted' somewhat to get where she did (what is it they say-bravery isn't not being scared, its doing it even though you are-or something) She's now going to try NH having not ridden before? bl00dy hell, good on her and even if she doesn't make it, good on her.


----------



## bonny (6 March 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			really interesting to see how people don't rate her because she's used a sports psychologist. All athletes at that level use them, so what?  and she must have had some talent and 'grafted' somewhat to get where she did (what is it they say-bravery isn't not being scared, its doing it even though you are-or something) She's now going to try NH having not ridden before? bl00dy hell, good on her and even if she doesn't make it, good on her.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, I don't see why people are having a go at her. All the cyclists in the British team used psychologists, it's one of the reasons that they won so many medals


----------



## WindyStacks (6 March 2015)

Sod it, I'll be the one to say it as a few people aren't getting the undertones - there's nothing wrong with using a SPORTS psychologist to give you the competitive edge. We are alluding to the fact that the lady in question perhaps needs to talk through some other "issues". Issues which will make her bad with horses.


----------



## sasquatch (6 March 2015)

Fair play to her, however I can't help but think her target is a bit unrealistic.

If it brings more publicity to female jockeys, and showing them in a more positive light then I can't see it as a bad thing - I don't see it as any worse than Katie Price deciding she is going to be a dressage rider and riding at HOYS.

Will she actually become a jockey and continue competing as a jockey? imo, I can't see her sticking with it. but then you never know.

I do think having no horse experience, and learning under the watch of professionals gives her an advantage - no bad habits to correct etc, but I do doubt she'll be near the standard she needs to be within a year.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 March 2015)

WindyStacks said:



			We are alluding to the fact that the lady in question perhaps needs to talk through some other "issues". Issues which will make her bad with horses.
		
Click to expand...

what issues?genuinely interested


----------



## bonny (6 March 2015)

WindyStacks said:



			Sod it, I'll be the one to say it as a few people aren't getting the undertones - there's nothing wrong with using a SPORTS psychologist to give you the competitive edge. We are alluding to the fact that the lady in question perhaps needs to talk through some other "issues". Issues which will make her bad with horses.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you know her personally then you have no idea as to her issues. Give her a chance instead of knocking her before she's even started. She has the best advisers you could get in NH racing, I don't suppose they would have got involved unless they thought it was a doable ambition. I see no reason at all why it can't be a success.


----------



## bonny (6 March 2015)

66/1 for the foxhunters, if any one fancies a gamble !


----------



## starr_g (6 March 2015)

"UK cycling currently has a bright clean image and there is more support for the athletes, but the track cyclists seem to last for one or two seasons and then their lights go out."

 Sir Chris Hoy, Bradley Wiggins (aiming for Rio back on the track), Jason Kenny as well as VP have lasted a lot longer than one or two seasons. Just the ones that pop to mind and there are be more that have lasted more than one or two seasons.

Good luck to her. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## {97702} (6 March 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			P.S. I think you will find they all use sports pschychologists nowadays ....... even jockeys!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am well aware of that- not 'all' of them resort to self harm when the pressure of competing gets too much for them though.....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 March 2015)

Lévrier;12838847 said:
			
		


			Yes I am well aware of that- not 'all' of them resort to self harm when the pressure of competing gets too much for them though.....
		
Click to expand...

not that you know about. Besides there's self harm and there's fighting, drinking, drug use, womanising, suicide, tax evasion  and being ar5es-and I've known jockeys do all of that, how is that better? I've only known flat jockeys but if you're under the belief that they are all the very definition of perfect athletes and sportsmen then you'd be wrong.


----------



## {97702} (6 March 2015)

Wherever did I say that jockeys are the very definition of perfect athletes?  Genuinely confused where that came from... I was simply saying that in my opinion VP is not that mentally tough at times.  I'm sure I wouldnt be in her position either...


----------



## Mariposa (7 March 2015)

Good for her! And good for racing! Of course I'm greeneyed as I'd love to have a crack at race riding, but I think this is good for the sport's profile and I look forward to watching the documentary that will undoubtedly follow! She might not be a good dancer, but that doesn't mean she won't be able to ride. Good luck to her!


----------



## HashRouge (7 March 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			As for getting a knighthood for "services to the sport", now that rankles, they got it because of their Olympic medals., it was the people who put them there who gave their services to the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, the athlete might have a good support network around them but they are still the one who has to keep going no matter how hard it is, to train in all weathers pretty much every day of the year, to face the pressure and the public scrutiny...it's not like they just sit in a chair all day long while their team does all the work! Plus, I've always considered awards for "services to the sport" take in how much enjoyment an athlete has given to the general public through their achievements. Goodness knows most people would agree that they loved watching Bradley Wiggins, Chris Hoy, Kelly Holmes et al win their medals/ awards - sporting achievements like that can really "lift" the national mood, it's no mean feat!

As for VP, I'm not her biggest fan but I respect her as an athlete. Good luck to her, is all I can say, although 35 might be a bit too old to start a new career as a jump jockey but we'll see!


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 March 2015)

I have no issue with any athlete using whatever appropriate methods they need to ensure they get the best results but having heard her interviewed a few times & read extracts from her book i would say she is of a delicate emotional constitution and irrespective of her physical state she will need to be mentally tough. 
I also question how you can do from never having ridden a horse to wanting to be a jump jockey at the age of 35 or whatever she is. Suspect it's the payday from Betfair that is motivating her. And don't forget PFN is also sponsored by Betfair, hence his involvement.   I think it's a bit of a publicity stunt & I am not sure how well thought out it is. As I said previously I hope she knows what she's letting herself in for & doesn't get hurt.


----------



## teapot (7 March 2015)

Good luck to her I say! Though the cynic in me does wonder about the publicity side of it. 

Perhaps if the racing world wanted decent publicity they'd focus on the two female amateurs who won over the hurdles and chase courses at Sandown yesterday. May have been two amateur races but that's a fair achievement given their busy day jobs!


----------



## Spilletta (21 March 2015)

For anyone following VP, this Racing Post article is quite interesting:

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...wesome/1840069/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Good luck to her. I think she's got a very strong character to put herself up for the challenge.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 March 2015)

Go luck to her, even allowing for journalistic interpretation [are those thigh boots her own idea?], I think she will struggle when it comes to risk taking, if she truly is not a risk taker, how will she manage, it will be a very short career!


----------



## AmieeT (22 March 2015)

starr_g said:



			"UK cycling currently has a bright clean image and there is more support for the athletes, but the track cyclists seem to last for one or two seasons and then their lights go out."

 Sir Chris Hoy, Bradley Wiggins (aiming for Rio back on the track), Jason Kenny as well as VP have lasted a lot longer than one or two seasons. Just the ones that pop to mind and there are be more that have lasted more than one or two seasons.

Good luck to her. It will be interesting to see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

This, definitely! My boss' son was on Team GB's cycling team winning gold in 2012 and 2008, and has set multiple world records from before then, and since. 

To be fair, I'd be upset if I made a tit of myself on national TV too, though I found her overbearing. She's used to hard training. Provided she picks it up well, I don't doubt she'll make it.

Ax


----------



## Suechoccy (23 March 2015)

She will make it!

What differentiates the Olympic-standard sportspeople from the rest ofus is their ability to drive single-mindedly to a certain task, apply themselves, improve themselves, dedicate themselves.

The British Cycling/Olympic setup is such that there is crossover between sports - eg Rebecca Romero rowing-cycling, etc.

What the sport is doesn't matter so much. It's the ability to apply oneself and succeed.  These are physically and mentally talented exceptional people with a raft of support in terms of psychology, nutrition, training and coaching and mentoring, etc.  They are professionals in the discipline of Olympic-level sport.


----------



## ahorseandadog (10 April 2015)

I assume that she will work hard and I wish her well. Shame though that none of those top trainers are willing to help some average 'common' people.


----------



## SpringArising (10 April 2015)

You can't teach experience. 

I think it's pretty funny TBH! Good luck to her, given the fact she's never sat on a horse before now.


----------



## teapot (30 April 2015)

Bumpity bump: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...trides-in-her-quest-to-become-a-jockey-483583


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 May 2015)

She looks a bit unstable at the moment, has a nice basic style, I think she will manage a hurdle race on a schoolmaster, and may even progress, who knows, it is a lot of work to do for only a few rides, maybe she will have other ambitions, after this she could even try dressage or show jumping.


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 July 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=9797524&category=0


It sounds like she has made a good start, early days I know but she should be proud of herself.


----------



## Spilletta (3 July 2015)

BBC Breakfast just did a nice piece about it on the sports section. Expect they'll repeat it throughout the morning.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (3 July 2015)

If I was an owner I don't think I'd want someone with only one year's experience taking my horse around the Cheltenham Foxhunters.  It's carnage enough with "experienced" amateurs let alone someone who has only ridden for such a short time.  Can't imagine fellow jocks in the race being too enamoured either.


----------



## Fools Motto (3 July 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuwLZqyUJbM


----------



## teapot (3 July 2015)

Double_choc_lab said:



			If I was an owner I don't think I'd want someone with only one year's experience taking my horse around the Cheltenham Foxhunters.  It's carnage enough with "experienced" amateurs let alone someone who has only ridden for such a short time.  Can't imagine fellow jocks in the race being too enamoured either.
		
Click to expand...

She'll only get there if she fufills the requirements of the required license I assume, like anyone else who fancied doing the same thing. Granted the chances are low but there could be other jockey entries with limited experience. 

Having seen the video, fair play to her. Mark Todd wasn't that far in front of her!


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 July 2015)

Thanks FM for the video, I think she did really well, her horse was a bit of a prat throwing his head around and there was no cantering down to the start which would have been interesting to see whether she maintained control. I think she was unlucky when another horse took her ground but for that she would have been 7th, Im sure she was told not to try and ride any sort of finish just to experience and enjoy it. From her interview she was rightly delighted with how she did and I expect her to progress, she certainly is dedicated and very lucky with the input from everyone including the great AP.


----------



## stencilface (3 July 2015)

Fair play to her! She's obviously got guts and backing so why not? I'm sure she works ruddy hard. She did pretty well considering she's nt been at it long. Being a jockey is probably less strict and an easier life than being on the GB cycling team, if she can take that pressure I'm sure she can turn her heel to many things


----------



## Racergirl (4 July 2015)

Am I the only person who wants to know why she's gone from Paul Nicholls' to Lawney Hills? She's riding out there every day ( and it sounded like a permanent thing), it was a LH horse she rode in that race, there must be a reason why she's moved? ( ok so it's none of my beeswax, but I'm nosey and I want to know if it's juicy or if it's something boring like LH is nearer home or the like)

I was another voice of "awwww, haven't you had any attention lately?" Person when it was first announced - I'm not a fan of hers particularly at all, chiefly because of all the whinging on strictly and the tantrums she would throw while competing. ( I accept that the tantrum reports were heavily newspapered up though, so probably nowhere near as bad!) I've got little time for anyone who comes over how she was portrayed. Plus, I admit I was ( and still am a bit!) jealous as hell that she should get all this thrown at her as a massive publicity thing. Though I'd be more impressed and more likely to follow if Paddy Power sponsored Johnny Vegas ( or someone similar) to do the same thing, that to me would be one heck of an achievement  

BUT 

Watching that interview with her after the race, I've largely changed my mind now. She still won't take much to annoy me - but she genuinely does seem to be relishing the challenge and enjoying herself. Wether the change of yard has done that ( Lawney hill's must be one of the most fun yards to be in) or if she was told to act happy whatever, she had a sparkle in her eyes that only comes from achieving something you weren't at all sure you could manage. I've helped a lot of people ride in charity races and a few have gone on to get their licences after - Shes easily as competent as a few of those!! 
Best of luck to her, I'm not sure she won't frighten the hell out of herself when she has some falls racing but I actually now genuinely wish her well. ( and might start following it!) Which is a massive surprise to me, I didn't like her at all !!

Does anyone know who the other riders were and the actual finishing order? I'm a bit sad for them that they have been completely overshadowed!!


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2015)

It seems a lot of you really hope she fails, I don't understand why - is it jealousy? Betfair are hardly likely to pick an unknown, where would the publicity be? It is all good for racing, I think she has done well to go from not riding at all to racing and I wish her all the best.

'If you cut down the tall poppies only the weeds remain'.


----------



## Spilletta (6 July 2015)

An interesting point of view from another jockey, from Racing Post website:

"JOCKEY Racheal Kneller has criticised Victoria Pendletons bid to become an amateur jockey, describing it as a 'slap in the face' to stable staff who will never receive the same opportunities that the Olympic gold medal-winning cyclist has done."

Full article:

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=9883824&category=0

I can see both sides, but feel a bit sorry for Victoria - although I don't think any annoyance is directed at her personally; it's more the principle (i.e. it could be another celebrity who was offered and took the challenge.) Where would you draw the line? Is it a bit like criticizing someone who does well at dressage because they're very wealthy and can afford the best facilities, best horses, and can spend hours training?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 July 2015)

Yes, I think it is unfair, in a way that life is unfair.  Headlines bring these problems to the attention of the public. It will blow over fast enough.
To me the problem of stable staff wanting to become jockeys but not being related to a trainer or owner is endemic, but can be overcome, there are loads of jockeys who start from scratch, and end up in the top ten, but they need talent, drive and good fortune. The whole thing is that it is a lot easier if they have been riding since their early years and have done lots of stuff, because they already have a lot of experience, plus the drive and determination needed.
Plenty of top athletes could transfer to other spheres, but it is unlikely they will hit the top spots in the new discipline, and they will be disappointed and give up. I may be wrong, but I think Victoria will do what she has set out to do then fade out of the picture, she is not stopping anyone is particular from becoming a jockey, its not as though there is only one vacancy.
All athletes suffer from the same problem as the rest of us ........... the ageing process


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 July 2015)

I have never heard of that jockey so she can't be a world beater. 

As to being a kick in the teeth for stable staff - not all of them want to become jockeys. Most of them aren't good enough to become jockeys. If a trainer sees an exceptional talent then they usually push that person to improve, help them get their licence and to ride. 

I have ridden work for 11 years. I had thoughts of being a flat jockey when I was 16 but I realised I was A. too heave and B. too lazy to do anything about it and like hell was I flinging myself and half a tonne of horse at a solid object at high speed! I am more than happy working the beasts at home thank you very much! 

Pendleton wants to do this, she has the drive to do this, she has the want to do this, she has the ambition to do this and fair play to her - she has to balls to do this having never ridden before! I wish her all the best!


----------



## teapot (6 July 2015)

Whereas Hayley Turner has tweeted saying that she should be admired given her success in one sport and the drive to acheive in another. 


No one's given Chris Hoy a second look at his attempt to get involved with motor racing... He's doing fairly well by all accounts too.


----------



## Mariposa (6 July 2015)

I rather think Racheal Kneller comes across as rather bitter. I don't get what the problem is? Pendleton worked her butt off cycling, the drive and determination, and dedication she gave to it was to be admired! And now she's been given the opportunity to try to be a jockey - well good for her! Kneller comes across as a dog in the manger . Pendleton should be given props, the woman is clearly giving it her all, and it's good for the sport. Nothing's stopping any other talented rider from progressing from stable lass/lad to jockey!


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 July 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...turner/1910751/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews



Hayley Turner comes to VP defense.


----------



## Horsetruth (10 July 2015)

I thought she did really well , there are a lot of people who have been riding out for years who have not done as well as she did after eight weeks


----------



## Spilletta (29 November 2015)

Anyone going to Black Forest Lodge PtP today? Read on Racing Post that VP's making her debut over fences. 

I'm enjoying following her progress, and hope she does well. Good luck VP


----------



## Mariposa (29 November 2015)

Oh let us know how she does!


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 November 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=13504024&category=0


----------



## Clodagh (29 November 2015)

There was a piece about her on RUK last week, she came across as really bitten by the bug! Also sounded like a really nice person. I think she has done so well, and how brave. Sounds like her PtP debut was a good one.


----------



## Mariposa (29 November 2015)

Good on her! I don't know if I'd be brave enough to take to the fences!


----------



## popsdosh (29 November 2015)

Clodagh said:



			There was a piece about her on RUK last week, she came across as really bitten by the bug! Also sounded like a really nice person. I think she has done so well, and how brave. Sounds like her PtP debut was a good one.
		
Click to expand...

Also having the nouse to know when the horse had done enough ,not many young jockeys do that in their first race.


----------



## Clodagh (29 November 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Also having the nouse to know when the horse had done enough ,not many young jockeys do that in their first race.
		
Click to expand...

Too true.
Mariposa - I have jumped one whole steeplechase fence in my life, it was awesome!


----------



## popsdosh (29 November 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Too true.
Mariposa - I have jumped one whole steeplechase fence in my life, it was awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Very true ,the very reason I am reluctant to start riding again as I know if its in front of you its a challenge to be taken on. My body is too old for that abuse any more .


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 November 2015)

How did she get on today?

Just saw that she pulled up. At least she had the safest of safe conveyances to ride!


----------



## scotlass (29 November 2015)

EKW said:



			How did she get on today?

Just saw that she pulled up. At least she had the safest of safe conveyances to ride!
		
Click to expand...


She pulled up at the penultimate fence apparently.  Quote in RP described her as looking competent and approaching each fence well


----------



## Mariposa (1 December 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Mariposa - I have jumped one whole steeplechase fence in my life, it was awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Im jealous! I don't think I'd be brave enough, I would definitely overthink it all!!


----------



## Spilletta (1 December 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Im jealous! I don't think I'd be brave enough, I would definitely overthink it all!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! It was on my list of things to do, but somehow it's dropped off since I had a crashing fall last year over a very small fence. I'll stick to watching and admiring others jumping instead. I'll live my jumping dream through VP


----------



## Lauren.1992 (16 December 2015)

It is an amazing achievement to learn to point as quickly as she has but it is an absolute kick in the teeth for any stable staff out there who dream of having a go.

I was lucky enough to be able to afford to buy a cheap pointer and have a go for a season before it became to expensive. It is extremely hard to get noticed and many jockeys only ever pick up a few rides meaning they can not gain the experience required to get better. Yet she has been given rides on super safe quality pointers because of who she is. 

Stable staff ride out in all weather, work long hours for low pay and could only ever dream of getting the opportunities of vp. It may be excellent for racing, but it does nothing for the motivation and commitment of good yard staff.


----------



## Mike007 (17 December 2015)

Lauren.1992 said:



			It is an amazing achievement to learn to point as quickly as she has but it is an absolute kick in the teeth for any stable staff out there who dream of having a go.

I was lucky enough to be able to afford to buy a cheap pointer and have a go for a season before it became to expensive. It is extremely hard to get noticed and many jockeys only ever pick up a few rides meaning they can not gain the experience required to get better. Yet she has been given rides on super safe quality pointers because of who she is. 

Stable staff ride out in all weather, work long hours for low pay and could only ever dream of getting the opportunities of vp. It may be excellent for racing, but it does nothing for the motivation and commitment of good yard staff.
		
Click to expand...

I think perhaps ,that you have missed the point. She has already paid her dues . She didnt get her cycling success without a huge amount of personal effort and sacrifice. So what if doors are now opened for her . Make no mistake, she had to break that first door down ,the hard way .


----------



## popsdosh (17 December 2015)

Mike007 said:



			I think perhaps ,that you have missed the point. She has already paid her dues . She didnt get her cycling success without a huge amount of personal effort and sacrifice. So what if doors are now opened for her . Make no mistake, she had to break that first door down ,the hard way .
		
Click to expand...

The other Valid point is if it wasn't VP the bookies sponsoring her would not be putting up that money! Also I dont think it would be being talked about on here. She is trying to come a long way in a short time and for somebody starting from scratch it will be an amazing achievement its not easy for her as there are many hoping she fails! It is one thing riding in a charity flat race but another to take part in a competitive race over big fences


----------



## Lauren.1992 (19 December 2015)

I haven't missed any point. What you are trying to say is that because she is a famous cyclist she deserves to get special treatment to be able to go point to pointing? She doesn't! There are far better stable staff out there who ride far better yet will never get the chance because they havnt "broken down the first door"


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 December 2015)

I think you will find that anyone who is good enough and sufficiently motivated and hard working can do well in the racing industry , in fact in any industry this applies. 
There are several examples of kids who have come from ordinary backgrounds but who have a natural riding ability, all trainers will encourage such talent, it is in their interest to do so. 
I don't agree stable staff are not well paid, they get inclusive, intensive professional training with a guaranteed job, given the basic skills to allow them to work and to develop those skills. The wages are good for kids who are not academic, and who want to have a good fun life in a team environment. Those who want to go in to retail, and work their way up to management only need to go in to a supermarket to see that not all alternative jobs are well paid.

There are ways of getting in to pointing, but the majority of youngsters without a racing background will have to fight harder, they won't know how to get started, but surely the obvious route is to go and work in a big pointing yard.


----------



## ycbm (20 December 2015)

Lauren.1992 said:



			I haven't missed any point. What you are trying to say is that because she is a famous cyclist she deserves to get special treatment to be able to go point to pointing? She doesn't! There are far better stable staff out there who ride far better yet will never get the chance because they havnt "broken down the first door"
		
Click to expand...

She's getting the chance because her success in a previous sport brings publicity to the people sponsoring her. In that respect, yes, she deserves special treatment in the same way the people on Strictly deserve to be paid to learn to dance.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 December 2015)

Lauren.1992 said:



			I haven't missed any point. What you are trying to say is that because she is a famous cyclist she deserves to get special treatment to be able to go point to pointing? She doesn't! There are far better stable staff out there who ride far better yet will never get the chance because they havnt "broken down the first door"
		
Click to expand...

If they haven't broken down the first door but want to open it, would be better to use a key which fits the lock, rather than a battering ram.


----------



## Mariposa (20 December 2015)

I really don't understand why people have a problem with her getting, and jumping on, this opportunity. She's paid her dues, she's worked her arse off cycling, done Britain proud in the Olympics (multiple times!) and she's been giving a great opportunity....I fail to see what the problem is. I have huge respect for her, it's not easy task to learn to ride and become competent and brave enough to race ride competitively over fences! It's not a kick in the teeth to anyone, it's something that should be admired IMHO. Good on her! It doesn't take away from anyone else. 

 I'm proud that a female sportsman is getting exposure for a sport I love, to quote that great promotion...'This Girl CAN'.


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2015)

Mariposa said:



			I really don't understand why people have a problem with her getting, and jumping on, this opportunity. She's paid her dues, she's worked her arse off cycling, done Britain proud in the Olympics (multiple times!) and she's been giving a great opportunity....I fail to see what the problem is. I have huge respect for her, it's not easy task to learn to ride and become competent and brave enough to race ride competitively over fences! It's not a kick in the teeth to anyone, it's something that should be admired IMHO. Good on her! It doesn't take away from anyone else. 

 I'm proud that a female sportsman is getting exposure for a sport I love, to quote that great promotion...'This Girl CAN'.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, why anyone thinks that Betfair would sponsor a complete unknown, who can already ride competently, to carry the flag instead of VP is beyond me. Sour grapes?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 December 2015)

Lauren.1992 said:



			It is an amazing achievement to learn to point as quickly as she has but it is an absolute kick in the teeth for any stable staff out there who dream of having a go.

I was lucky enough to be able to afford to buy a cheap pointer and have a go for a season before it became to expensive. It is extremely hard to get noticed and many jockeys only ever pick up a few rides meaning they can not gain the experience required to get better. Yet she has been given rides on super safe quality pointers because of who she is. 

Stable staff ride out in all weather, work long hours for low pay and could only ever dream of getting the opportunities of vp. It may be excellent for racing, but it does nothing for the motivation and commitment of good yard staff.
		
Click to expand...

If she is going to ride at a professional level [albeit as an amateur] she will need to ride  her three per day.
Good for you to buy a safe conveyance for a year, if you had been good enuff and dedicated enuff you might have progressed.
It does not make her a worse rider/better rider than you. I have been a cyclist, a trainer and a rider, my talent was limited, but I did collect a few firsts, if I had been any good, I might have been sponsored, what the heck.


----------



## ycbm (20 December 2015)

Lauren.1992 said:



			It is an amazing achievement to learn to point as quickly as she has but it is an absolute kick in the teeth for any stable staff out there who dream of having a go.

.
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't Lauren. It's a message that you have to get to be world class at something, no matter what it is, to get other doors to open for you. Someone who is a world class racehorse rider will get race rides. Someone who is a world class bike rider is getting race rides. She's an inspiration.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 December 2015)

Why is it a kick in the teeth for stable staff? If they want it they just have to ask to be given a chance and if your boss thinks you are good enough they will give you a chance - even if it is purely a recommendation at another yard that will have pointers if they don't.

I have worked in a jumps yard for 11 years and we always have a couple of pointers in as the bosses dad loves it. If I had wanted to I could have got myself a licence and been given rides on these horses. The reason why I haven't? I barely jump a hurdle let alone a bloomin big fence with a bunch of other muppetuous young riders around me going at speed. No ta! I'll stick to flat galloping with nothing in the way thank you! 

Fair play to VP for literally putting her life on the line to do this. I am sure if she completely useless no one would risk their horses with her - no matter how much money they are being paid.


----------



## oldie48 (21 December 2015)

Hear, hear!! She's one brave gutsy woman and I wish her every success. I find it very strange that anyone (especially another woman) would want to see her fail. It's great PR for pointing and fantastic for all women in sport. I really hope she doesn't get hurt and I bet she'll have a lifelong love of riding. 



Mariposa said:



			I really don't understand why people have a problem with her getting, and jumping on, this opportunity. She's paid her dues, she's worked her arse off cycling, done Britain proud in the Olympics (multiple times!) and she's been giving a great opportunity....I fail to see what the problem is. I have huge respect for her, it's not easy task to learn to ride and become competent and brave enough to race ride competitively over fences! It's not a kick in the teeth to anyone, it's something that should be admired IMHO. Good on her! It doesn't take away from anyone else. 

 I'm proud that a female sportsman is getting exposure for a sport I love, to quote that great promotion...'This Girl CAN'.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## teapot (21 December 2015)

What I really don't get is that as far as I know Chris Hoy hasn't taken a bashing from moving from cycling to motorsport, again through opportunities and knowing people thanks to his own success. 

Good on VP I say, I wouldn't have the balls to do what she's doing.


----------



## asterope (21 December 2015)

teapot said:



			What I really don't get is that as far as I know Chris Hoy hasn't taken a bashing from moving from cycling to motorsport, again through opportunities and knowing people thanks to his own success. 

Good on VP I say, I wouldn't have the balls to do what she's doing.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Chris Hoy's switch has been very widely publicised at all - I haven't seen it mentioned on any major news sites - whereas VP's certainly has, which is probably a factor.


----------



## teapot (21 December 2015)

asterope said:



			I don't think Chris Hoy's switch has been very widely publicised at all - I haven't seen it mentioned on any major news sites - whereas VP's certainly has, which is probably a factor.
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly been publicised/used as a way to draw the public in at the one of the UK's leading motorsports events which happens quite close to me, so for those within the sport, they're probably aware of it, as just as those of us in the equestrian world know about VP. The BBC certainly has followed Chris Hoy's new achievements.


----------



## teapot (18 January 2016)

VP finished fourth in the first race she completed on Sunday. Also see she's got her ride for Cheltenham already.


----------



## Mariposa (18 January 2016)

Good on her - and roll on Cheltenham! I saw she pulled up her second ride due to the going,good that she's got enough sense to pull up a tired horse struggling in heavy going.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 January 2016)

Lauren.1992 said:



			I haven't missed any point. What you are trying to say is that because she is a famous cyclist she deserves to get special treatment to be able to go point to pointing? She doesn't! There are far better stable staff out there who ride far better yet will never get the chance because they havnt "broken down the first door"
		
Click to expand...

Yes she does she proven herself to be a world class athlete therefore she deserves to take every advantage that all the work sweat and commitment has opened for her.
Not my favorite sportsperson by I don't begrudge her advantages she has earned them .


----------



## hackneylass2 (19 January 2016)

Well done that lass!  ...and Chris Hoy, who has done really well in radicals and GT's.   If you have the opportunity, take it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 January 2016)

At least she is being sensible pulling horses up that aren't going. As to Cheltenham she still has a very long way to go. I can't remember the race conditions off of the top of my head but I am sure you need a certain number of completed rides before you are allowed to take part.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2016)

Whether we have the full story,  I'm not sure,  but she seems to have the full support and encouragement of AP and from what we see,  when he's been interviewed and discussed her chances,  if he thought that it was a bum idea,  I'd bet that he'd speak up.

Good Luck to the girl,  and as always EKW,  a knowledgable and useful post.

Alec.


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 January 2016)

I admire her courage and guts.  My main concern is for her safety, I havent seen her ride for a while but the only pro race I watched (it was televised on RUK and was a flat race) she just seemed to fall off the side near the end of the race, almost as if she was tired and lost her balance riding a finish.  It was a while ago and Im sure she has strengthened up and perfected her technique but I cant help thinking a ride in the Foxhunters is a step too far.  We all know how dangerous the sport can be, even for the experienced amateurs and no one will be making allowances for anyone else.  I can only hope that unless she really is up to it, those helping her will stop her going ahead.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 January 2016)

I think the trainer has to make sure the rider is fit to race, it would be a difficult to refuse her the opportunity if the horse is fit for purpose, but there is a big difference if one has to push for any length of time, the muscles run out of oxygen and the rider falls off.......... [speaking from experience]


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 January 2016)

There doesn't seem to be a minimum experience level for the jockeys that I can find. Only for horses who must have won 2 Open PTP's or been placed 1st or 2nd in 2 Open Hunter Chases.


----------



## bonny (19 January 2016)

She's already got the required licence to ride in the Foxhunters.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 January 2016)

bonny said:



			She's already got the required licence to ride in the Foxhunters.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but some races have certain criteria for riders regardless of what licence they hold - ie they need a certain number of completed rides over certain obstacles et al. I thought the Foxhunters has such criteria but it would seem not for the riders. It might be the amatuers going over the National fences that I am thinking of.


----------



## popsdosh (20 January 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I think the trainer has to make sure the rider is fit to race, it would be a difficult to refuse her the opportunity if the horse is fit for purpose, but there is a big difference if one has to push for any length of time, the muscles run out of oxygen and the rider falls off.......... [speaking from experience]
		
Click to expand...

I think maybe VP may know a thing or two on that score!!


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2016)

popsdosh said:



			I think maybe VP may know a thing or two on that score!!
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a given .


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 January 2016)

I still think falling off in the middle of a field full of racing racehorses is potentially far more hazardous than falling off midfield in a cycle race!  I only hope she manages to avoid trouble and has a safe and enjoyable spin round.


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 January 2016)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=14610424&category=


Didnt she do well


----------



## Spilletta (31 January 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=14610424&category=


Didnt she do well
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff, really pleased for VP. I'm enjoying following her progress 

I think (assuming there will be a television documentary, or something) that she'll bring it to the attention of the interested public about how very hard everyone in racing works; and how physically fit that jockeys/riders need to be.


----------



## marotelle (1 February 2016)

Good for her,well done...


----------



## zero (1 February 2016)

Spilletta said:



			Great stuff, really pleased for VP. I'm enjoying following her progress 

I think (assuming there will be a television documentary, or something) that she'll bring it to the attention of the interested public about how very hard everyone in racing works; and how physically fit that jockeys/riders need to be.
		
Click to expand...

I think what's she's achieved in such a short time is amazing and she is obviously incredibly dedicated and driven, I just hope if they do make a film of it they really make a big point of the fact that she has a special mindset as at the moment I'm not sure that the general public are getting a true insight to what it takes to be a jockey. When McCoy said on channel 4 that she's not taking shortcuts it was the biggest load of bull**** as the whole plan has jumped the years of grafting that any jockeys (including McCoy) did before they were even considered for their first ride, pointing is different as a lot of jockeys own their own horse or their parents own one to get them started but not to many have a horse to ride in the fox hunters lined up before they've had their first ride over fences and none before they've even sat on a horse. 

I don't doubt for a second that she isn't working as hard and to be honest harder than most of the jockeys she'll line up alongside in March and so far she's done nothing to say she shouldn't be there as she seems to be able to ride to orders, ride to a race plan and is as safe as any novice. (I haven't seen her ride in a point so correct me if I'm wrong) Her fitness could never be in doubt in anyone mind and where she's leapfrogged most other first season jockeys is from the first time she sat on a horse she's had the best eyes making sure that everything she's doing is correct, she doesn't have to iron out the bad habits that the jockeys that have ridden for years have to. I still maintain what she achieved is incredible and wish her luck for Cheltenham and yes I'm very jealous as I would cut my arm off for the opportunity she's had.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (1 February 2016)

I was fence judging yesterday and have to say when she went over our jump, she rode it beautifully and looked a proper pro. She did a far better job than quite a few of the jockeys yesterday! Yes she has a good horse but you can't just put any old person on top of a fit P2Per!! And this is all from learning to ride in less than a year. I take my hat off to her - she totally  looked the part. I've been hunting and riding since I could walk but you wouldn't get me riding in a P2p!! She has done really well.


----------



## oldie48 (1 February 2016)

Fantastic to see her doing so well, she'll have worked hard to achieve this. I was so sad to see woman putting her down and being snide in earlier posts. she's one hell of an athlete and has determination and courage as well and we should all celebrate her success.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 February 2016)

I've just seen a stunning photo of her from yesterday. She certainly looks like a pro, and I, too will be wishing her well at Cheltenham.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 February 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/feb/04/victoria-pendleton-racecourse-jumps-debut#img-1


I hope its a televised race, interesting to hear what PNs had to say about her.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 February 2016)

Victoria Pendleton is riding at Fakenham this afternoon in the 16:10.  We'll be going,  to watch.  Should anyone else be going,  a quick PM and we'll meet up for a pint,  if you like!

I'm tempted to risk a tenner each way and then either celebrate my win or drown my sorrows in the bar afterwards!

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (19 February 2016)

Oh I'm going to put some money on too, good luck to her!


----------



## sunsetgirl (19 February 2016)

She will become a nations favourite, go Vicky.


----------



## Chiffy (19 February 2016)

Will be watching on ATR!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2016)

Whoops! Never mind! There will be other days but I certainly hope she gets another few rides in hunter chases before she goes to Cheltenham in just shy of 4 weeks time! Cheltenham speed is going to be something else entirely!


----------



## Lanky Loll (19 February 2016)

What happened EKW? Can't get ATR so was following the RP commentary online which is minimal to say the least!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2016)

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/re...lts_top_tabs=re_&results_bottom_tabs=ANALYSIS


----------



## teapot (19 February 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/35616027


----------



## Alec Swan (19 February 2016)

I had £20 to min at 13/8 and she fell off (sorry,  unseated ) and right in front of me,  just to add insult to injury! 

Regardless of the twenty quid,  and though I genuinely admire the girl's pluck,  in all honesty,  I wasn't impressed with her riding style.  She looked awkward and unbalanced.  I suspect that she has some way to go and I would seriously fear for her at Cheltenham.  The attendant media scrum has me thinking that it is mostly hype and the Niccols name,  and I wonder if a serious rider can really be produced in 12 months.  No one will be happier than I will,  if I'm wrong.

Alec.


----------



## Chiffy (19 February 2016)

Watched on ATR, was not really impressed even before she fell. She did look inexperienced, which of course she is. Trying to ride at Cheltenham looks like madness to me at the moment. Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Mariposa (19 February 2016)

I wish she'd got round! I really want her to do well ( and then carry on!) to prove all the naysayers wrong. I just read a thread about it on Racing Post's facebook, people are so horrible about her, I feel sorry for her. I think she's so very gutsy, I just wish she hadn't popped out the side door!


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 February 2016)

I'm so not a fan of the media hype & circus that is being created around her. But in defence of VP she has knuckled down & shown some grit & guts.  What she is trying to achieve as a non rider is hard to imagine. I fear Cheltenham is a step too far for this year.  Get another 12 months in on the job so to speak & then reassess. She has come along way in a short space of time so she must have some skill level.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 February 2016)

Mariposa said:



			I wish she'd got round! I really want her to do well ( and then carry on!) to prove all the naysayers wrong. I just read a thread about it on Racing Post's facebook, people are so horrible about her, I feel sorry for her. I think she's so very gutsy, I just wish she hadn't popped out the side door!
		
Click to expand...

NO ONE could deny her your good wishes,  but when she left the paddock,  the horse left her behind.  She was on his rump for a good four strides and all but on the end of the buckle.  It was as if the horse taking off and going to the start was a surprise,  as if he wasn't ready for her,  when the truth is that it was the other way about.  It seems to me that after 12 months,  the basics still aren't in place,  sadly.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2016)

For what she has done and how far she has done she deserves a hell of a lot of credit. But I do think Cheltenham is a step too far this year. She has 4, weeks to buckle down and school horse after horse after horse. Not schoolmasters either. Dodgy jumpers, novices, the works. It's the only way sh will learn to keep back and in the plate.


----------



## zero (19 February 2016)

EKW said:



			For what she has done and how far she has done she deserves a hell of a lot of credit. But I do think Cheltenham is a step too far this year. She has 4, weeks to buckle down and school horse after horse after horse. Not schoolmasters either. Dodgy jumpers, novices, the works. It's the only way sh will learn to keep back and in the plate.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, a lot of riding in any sphere is instinct and that only comes through time.


----------



## Mariposa (19 February 2016)

EKW said:



			For what she has done and how far she has done she deserves a hell of a lot of credit. But I do think Cheltenham is a step too far this year. She has 4, weeks to buckle down and school horse after horse after horse. Not schoolmasters either. Dodgy jumpers, novices, the works. It's the only way sh will learn to keep back and in the plate.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be right. I think to learn to ride and get to the level she's got to in 12 months is amazing, but maybe Cheltenham could be a step too far ( for safety's sake...)


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 February 2016)

Thats been my worry all along.  The Foxhunters at Cheltenham will be a big field, riders who have been doing this for years and no quarter given (not that she would expect any) I just think its too dangerous at the level she is now, a lot more experience required and then, who knows!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2016)

Watching the jockey cam footage she smacked into the horse in front of her. Now you can see why she has been told to hold up, go wide and get a clear sight of your fences - ie. Keep out of everyone elses way!


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2016)

I think it is incredibly hard to learn to ride as an adult, most adult learners I have seen just don't have one ness with the horse that child riders get.
I have ridden all my life and you wouldn't get me riding in the Foxhunters, I would make a complete fool of myself, even if I survived.
The danger is not just her falling off but what if she endangers other people? TBF I would have fallen off if my horse had smacked into another one like hers did at Fakenham.


----------



## Mariposa (20 February 2016)

Just watching TML and they're about to have a piece on her, watching with interest..


----------



## HashRouge (20 February 2016)

I really admire her determination and what she's achieved so far, but I'm inclined to agree that she'd be better giving it another year. I think what she doesn't have is the intuition that experienced jockeys will have - the ability to read a race and, most importantly, to read the horse's movement, to go with it without thinking and know exactly what to do when. That is something that only time and experience can teach you, but it is essential to any riding and I'd imagine even more so at the level she is trying to ride at.


----------



## Alec Swan (20 February 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I think it is incredibly hard to learn to ride as an adult, &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Any skill which requires speed of thought is best learnt whilst we're young,  be it driving a car,  learning to cook or how to catch a fish.  We could say the same for skiing,  shooting or perhaps even competitive cycling.

I'd hate to be a harbinger of doom,  but if either VP or her ride are seriously injured and during a race,  then there will be a level of uproar to match the loss of our greatest steeplechaser of all time.

One thing's for certain,  she wouldn't be race riding a horse of mine.

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 February 2016)

PN has earmarked another race for her, I think they are fully aware she is nowhere the finished article and if things dont go to plan  I would think and hope they will up stumps.


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2016)

Having watched the ML I don't think anyone would have stayed on, her foot was kicked clean up by the other horse. On the other hand perhaps sher shouldn't have been where she was in the group? The two races she jumped (on screen) she looked very novicey.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 February 2016)

If you watch the jockey cam footage the horse in front jump right at the fence before so why on earth would you go closer up on its right hand side mere strides before the next fence - when the horse duly jumped right again. No one was staying on that but it could have been easily avoided. 

But then that is only something learning from your mistakes will give you - the knowledge to keep paying attention to those around you and not just focus on you and your horse.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153720171180379&id=47793375378&fs=5


----------



## Alec Swan (20 February 2016)

EKW,  your fb post won't open.

I was 30 yards from the incident,  if that,  and from the side on it '_seemed_' that she simply rode in to the other horse.  I watched the Ch4 footage this afternoon,  and though the horse to her left did jump,  slightly right handed,  she should as you say,  having seen the horse do it at the previous jump,  have prepared herself for that.

Does anyone remember Eddie The Eagle who represented Britain in the Winter Olympics at the Ski Jump?  He'd never before done a ski jump,  his vision was so bad that his glasses resembled the bottoms of wine bottles,  but he survived it!

I don't suppose that you'll read this Victoria,  and though I admire your pluck and determination,  were you my daughter,  you and I would be having a serious chat,  and the first thing that we'd consider is the time which jockeys spend doing apprenticeships,  and the age at which they start.  No one in their right minds would allow you in an F1 car after just 12 months of learning,  which could be a point which Niccols & Co. could consider.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 February 2016)

This may work better: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaG1lo4R5z0


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 February 2016)

Ive just watched the replay on ATR.  To me she looked very much a passenger, not really helping the horse at all.  Easy for me to say from the sofa, Ive been riding for nearly 50 years and the fastest I ever went on my own little failed racehorse was a nice hand canter.  There is no way on earth I would even consider doing what VP is doing, far too dangerous.  Im afraid I agree with Alec on this one, much as I admire her for taking up the challenge and doing incredibly well, I fear she would be a danger to herself and others at Cheltenham.


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 February 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...-john-francome-horse-racing-riding-cheltenham


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 February 2016)

I am sure she knows she is not a professional level jock, but if she wants to go to Foxhunters, let her be, she loves the game.
She is happy to accept the risks of riding, so all is well. It s not likely she will end up with a life threatening injury.


----------



## Steerpike (21 February 2016)

I admire her for getting as far as she has but I think she will be a danger at Cheltenham, in a faster run race with more runners she could end up causing some serious damage. Give her another year and she would be more experienced to take on this challenge, after all I'm sure it took her longer than a year to become a gold medal winning cyclist.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 February 2016)

Bonkers I would have to disagree with you.  Im sure it was the Foxhunters where both the Mcnamara boys suffered life changing, if may not life threatening injuries.  Im also sure both those lads were practically born in the saddle and have years of experience under their saddles.  She may well manage to hunt safely round, she might not.  I think my biggest fear for her is managing to avoid trouble en route, things happen so quickly in and around you and imo she doesnt have the race knowledge to avoid it, side step it or keep out of the way.  Half a ton of horse landing on top of you, at speed, may well be life ending


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

If she is to attempt this then she needs to hunt out the back 6-8 lengths off of everyone in front of her so she has time to avoid any carnage going on. But she has already proven that she can't do that and instead aims for the trouble. 

The speed at Cheltenham may save her if she gets cannoned from the saddle but it won't save her if she has horses behind her.


----------



## ester (21 February 2016)

Is there any sort of qualification for riders for the foxhunters or just the horses?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

ester said:



			Is there any sort of qualification for riders for the foxhunters or just the horses?
		
Click to expand...

Just the horses unfortunately! I have looked through every version of the rules that I can find and there is nothing stopping her.

There are restrictions on the other amateur rider races though so she defos can't do them!


----------



## ester (21 February 2016)

Well that is bonkers


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

It is indeed. It is usual practice to grow up in the saddle, daddy buys you some schoolmasters to learn your trade on before buying one good enough for Cheltenham. By which point you have a few years riding under your belt and won't disgrace yourself. 

Or you do it the hard way by sheer grit and determination working your way up from the bottom and proving yourself worthy of a horse to ride after you have spent years riding every scabby maiden out there!


----------



## Alec Swan (21 February 2016)

EKW,  I suspect that most who ride TBs learn from more from your 'Scabby-old-maidens' than they ever do from the 'Christians'! 

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			EKW,  I suspect that most who ride TBs learn from more from your 'Scabby-old-maidens' than they ever do from the 'Christians'! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

By far and away! And if you have to spend years riding those goats then you truly do deserve your moment in the spot light at Cheltenham! 

Who has some truly awful jumpers that are also not overly pleasant to ride that we can throw VP's way for massively quick education?!?


----------



## Maesfen (21 February 2016)

I'll add what I did on FB -
She's done well in a short space of time but I would say she needs a lot more experience of race riding before she should be allowed to risk Cheltenham. Cheltenham is THE pinnacle of national Hunt racing which so many owners, trainers, riders strive to be good enough to enter let alone take part. I would hate for a total novice as that is what she is to mess up their dreams through her inexperience. By all means let her cut her teeth on point to points this year but Cheltenham; no way, she just isn't reliable or experienced enough to risk it for fear of interfering with other more worthy runners.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2016)

Maesfen said:



			I'll add what I did on FB -
She's done well in a short space of time but I would say she needs a lot more experience of race riding before she should be allowed to risk Cheltenham. Cheltenham is THE pinnacle of national Hunt racing which so many owners, trainers, riders strive to be good enough to enter let alone take part. I would hate for a total novice as that is what she is to mess up their dreams through her inexperience. By all means let her cut her teeth on point to points this year but Cheltenham; no way, she just isn't reliable or experienced enough to risk it for fear of interfering with other more worthy runners.
		
Click to expand...

I would second this comment.

There is no doubt she is one brave lady with ambition and talent to excel at other sports, no doubt she would get to the top of Everest quicker than most, however sport that challenges an individual is very different to a sport that involves horses moving at speed in a group and the only sport that has an ambulance following it.  She hasn't even had a season with a decent pack of hounds.

Would we be having this conversation if she had decided to ride down the big red wall at Olympia ? no because it is her neck only that is at risk.  There will be loss at Cheltenham but it should not be loss caused by an inexperienced rider.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 February 2016)

Exactly!  There is too much risk and its not just VPs neck on the line, so to speak


----------



## ester (21 February 2016)

No I think that is the key point, it is everyone else's safety.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

She completed her ptp today on her 13yo handicap chaser. Out in front for a circuit before the horse got tired and tailed off into last place.


----------



## KautoStar1 (21 February 2016)

A seasons hunting would be a jolly good idea before she attempts anything like Cheltenham.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2016)

John Francome summed it up well in The Guardian.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 February 2016)

EKW said:



			She completed her ptp today on her 13yo handicap chaser. Out in front for a circuit before the horse got tired and tailed off into last place.
		
Click to expand...

Is there an experienced critique of how she rode?  Did the horse take off and pull,  which can happen to the best,  or was it simply that she decided that being in front was safest?

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

My sources say she was told to make it if no one else wanted to go on. She was in control at all times but whether she meant to be 6-10l clear for the most part is more a question on her being able to judge pace than anything else. The horse jumped soundly and kept her in the plate without any chances to fall so the horse did his job bless him.


----------



## ycbm (21 February 2016)

I've been thinking about this a lot after watching the video and I've come to the conclusion that is a real pity that Victoria's incredible achievement is being overshadowed by a wholly unreasonable end goal of Cheltenham.

Failure to reach the set goal aside, what a job she's done of learning to ride!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 February 2016)

I think the publicity is what's getting to people it would be probably greater received if Betfair were donating to a charity each time she completes a race/ a set bonus if she gets to the festival. (To the best of my knowledge this isn't happening although more than willing to be corrected )
Also if they weren't sponsoring it would she have been offered such a good horse?  I know it's not Faugheen / Douvan etc but seems pretty decent. The equivalent probably of getting a sit on Opposition Buzz round an unaffiliated etc. 
What worries me is potential injury to horse or other people if she is allowed in the hustle and bustle of the fox hunters when she isn't ready this whole within a year thing seems like she is perhaps being rushed compared to being allowed to come through the grades. 

A far more safer option would be for her to ride a dressage test/ jump a course at hickstead  (like the only fools on horses show ages ago), see if she can qualify for the BE 80 or 90 at Badminton or even ride in a flat race? But then those sports don't have the betting company money behind them as much.


----------



## paddi22 (21 February 2016)

yes i always find it annoying that they set completely unrealistic dream targets in these kind of things. 

Someone who is obviously so driven and goal orientated shouldn't be given a target that is a)potentially lethal to herself and others and b) completely unnecessary. I think she's been badly advised if she's been told she has a realistic chance of riding. I've worked on goal orientated tv shows before, and they really do pick the most simplistic 'big dream goal' that an audience will understand, whether the person can achieve it is irrelevant to them, but could be heartbreaking to a goal orientated person who is trusting their mentors and the process. It reminds me of the Jennifer Saunders thing where she was aiming at competing at grassroots, when it was obvious she was nowhere near confident enough, luckily she seemed to realise that half way through and it wasn't set up as the be all an end all. These shows are interesting even without the set goal at the end.


----------



## HashRouge (21 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			I've been thinking about this a lot after watching the video and I've come to the conclusion that is a real pity that Victoria's incredible achievement is being overshadowed by a wholly unreasonable end goal of Cheltenham.

Failure to reach the set goal aside, what a job she's done of learning to ride!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. She has done amazingly well, but perhaps they were a bit too ambitious with the goal.


----------



## Mariposa (21 February 2016)

If she's not ready for the Foxhunters maybe she could ride in the charity race  - don't they have a flat race at Cheltenham? I'm sure they did last year or did I dream it?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2016)

Mariposa said:



			If she's not ready for the Foxhunters maybe she could ride in the charity race  - don't they have a flat race at Cheltenham? I'm sure they did last year or did I dream it?
		
Click to expand...

Aintree on National Day is the one I think you mean?


----------



## Lanky Loll (21 February 2016)

There certainly used to be a Ladies Race for charity usually last race on I think the Wednesday (probably wrong day) Baggy Breeches on here did it a few years back.


----------



## Mariposa (21 February 2016)

They did have one last year-  Andrew Nicholson and Clifford Baker were in it , just did some googling http://www.racinguk.com/news/article/baker-in-dozen-for-cheltenham-race


----------



## Lanky Loll (21 February 2016)

Looks like it's been replaced by the novice mares hurdle this year


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 February 2016)

She has to learn and get as much experience as possible in the time allotted, it is a matter of IF she gets round to some extent, but I can assure you that  I have seen good riders being unshipped. Next time she will know to keep sufficiently clear of others and watch others for their likely swerving, but anyone can be unshipped.
Having said that she should not be falling off due to lack of race fitness on the day, but that is another matter. the only way to get race fitness is to ride in P T Ps so I don 't think it matters if she hacks round the back or rides a front runner, [and some horses are front runners], so I am not too bothered about the whole thing, as long as she does not get hurt.
The horses take their chances too, it is not likely she will put a tired horse at a big fence, which is when accidents are inevitable, and pro jocks have been seen to do this.
riding in a flat race for charity is the sort of thing trainers and others do for fun, its not a serious attempt to ride under rules.
I mean I have ridden in a flat race, but never ever in anything more challenging, its far too risky for someone of my [pathetic] ability.
I think that we are focussing on her inabilitiy, but in most races where there is a problem, it is beacause the horse has been asked to race in a race in which both he and the rider are a danger to themsleves as they are outclassed.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 February 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			TV and Radio editors consider that "sport" programs are about football, this makes a refreshing change.

BTW have you noticed CH4 Morning line and C4 coverage have reverted to coverage of racing, and not trying to be some sort of  "go to" for the Saturday punter. I hope we on HHO had some influence on that nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have noticed, I think this is due to less interference from producers who do not understand the core values of C4 racing. They thought that viewing figures were the only target, something I never understood as C4 was set up to cater to minority sports and minority audiences, so why should they expect / demand big audiences?
I think common sense has prevailed, and as the presenters are in the P45 situation they have little to lose if they attempt to change things.
PS I have nothing against Clare Balding, she is a superb broadcaster/professional, but her program of celebrity sportsmen is NOT something I am interested in, no its not, I just want to watch the racing.


----------



## popsdosh (23 February 2016)

I wouldnt right off her chances yet . There are quite a few pro jockeys had the misfortune of being unseated at that fence ,it has a reputation!
I think you will find some intense schooling going on with some rough and tumble chucked in to make her more aware of competitive riding. Having spoken to riders who have ridden against her they have nothing but admiration of what she has achieved up till now. PN will have the final call I am sure and I would trust his judgement as none of them will want to see it go wrong at Cheltenham. You have to remember though VP is a very competetive sports person who wont let that tumble effect her but merely spur her on to improve.
I would not take to much notice of what JF has to say he is not a great believer in women jockeys full stop.


----------



## Fellewell (23 February 2016)

When you learn to drive a car, it's not just about how well you drive but how skilfully you can avoid other road users. 
I'm sure Ms Pendleton is learning that she needs to keep her wits about her when jumping alongside loose horses and even looser jockeys.
All riding is dangerous, that's why we have an Injured Jockeys Fund.Whatever level you are at, the risk is always there.
And Ruby Walsh could probably do an Argentine Tango without even trying.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 February 2016)

Its not so much that she needs to learn to keep her wits about her, its just that she has packed an awful lot in to a very short time.
We all make mistakes when we are learning, [and even afterwards].
I trained a few horses, and when I put a jock up, there was a limit to what I could tell them. If they were experienced I could only tell them how not to lose rather than how to win. If they were novice, I would tell them how to ride for a good start, to keep handy without tiring horse, and to kick on when in contention in the last furlong, never batter or exhaust the horse esp on a hot day.
It is much better if amateurs ride out that horse for a while beforehand so they need not worry about the "gear stick changing aspects"
Ruby, Francome and anyone else who is asked to comment may give a comment based on their background.
It may be better to stick a good experienced amateur on top, but that was not the point of the exercise.


----------



## Fellewell (24 February 2016)

She's had clear rounds point-to-point, she's even had a 2nd and 4th this year. Pacha Du Polder is a good horse who knows his job and will look after her I'm sure. No one is expecting her to win are they? I'm sure we all have an understanding of how exciting this must be for her. She's an athlete, she must hold her nerve and block out the publicity to really enjoy this. Basically, she needs to dig deep and get her derriere in gear.


----------



## Clodagh (24 February 2016)

Fellewell said:



			She's had clear rounds point-to-point, she's even had a 2nd and 4th this year. Pacha Du Polder is a good horse who knows his job and will look after her I'm sure. No one is expecting her to win are they? I'm sure we all have an understanding of how exciting this must be for her. She's an athlete, she must hold her nerve and block out the publicity to really enjoy this. Basically, she needs to dig deep and get her derriere in gear.
		
Click to expand...

I have been thinking about her, and as I hate the Elf and Safety culture I have to agree with you. Please let her just hack along at the back and hope all goes well.


----------



## Mariposa (24 February 2016)

I agree. Come on Pendleton, hold your nerve, ignore the naysayers and kick on ( but not too much please...stay out of trouble!)


----------



## teapot (29 February 2016)

Entered for Wincanton on Wednesday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/35686347


----------



## Clodagh (29 February 2016)

Charlie Brooks said, in the Telegraph today, that she needs to go hunting 3 times a week. I think that is an excellent idea. 
My son's girlfriend who is a nice riding school type pretty but novice rider has just got a job with a dealer/event yard and is hunting 5 days a fortnight, her riding has improved like you wouldn't believe.
I hope VP does well on Wednesday.


----------



## MyBoyChe (29 February 2016)

Clodagh, saying "just let her hack along at the back" its not on really is it.  I understand exactly what you mean and actually I do agree with  you, but, she will be riding in a proper race and there will be people betting on her.  Quite a few folk (Im guessing a bit here) will not know the story, they probably dont know much about racing as such, they just get caught up in the Cheltenham buzz, they will see the name and put a fiver on her.  She surely, like all the other jocks, has to be able to give the horse the best chance of achieving a place.  I think earlier on in this thread someone said it would be more sensible to let her ride in the charity flatrace if theyre having it this year and I agree.  There would be less pressure on her and Im sure she would raise a huge amount of money that way.  I just cant help worrying that shes out of her depth


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 February 2016)

That's the thing. If she is to ride at Cheltenham she really should hunt out the back out of the way but then that would defeat the purpose of her being there?!? She is there to race. And whilst I can see her accepting her instructions and carrying them out to do such a thing I doubt she would be very happy about it. 

Come what may on Wednesday and lets hope either which way the right decision is made.


----------



## Mariposa (1 March 2016)

Well good luck to her, hope it all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2016)

I don't think she is there to race, I think she is there to get round. If anyone bets on her to win TBH they deserve to lose their money! And I agree Mariposa.


----------



## popsdosh (2 March 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I don't think she is there to race, I think she is there to get round. If anyone bets on her to win TBH they deserve to lose their money! And I agree Mariposa.


Click to expand...

LOL yee of little faith!

Think I said dont write her off to soon.

Well done VP and the whole team who have helped her. Cheltenham look out,dont think she will be chasing up the back somehow


----------



## teapot (2 March 2016)

Another one who can't see her hacking round, she's someone who thrives on competition. 

Well done VP! Whatever your thoughts, you can't deny she's achieved a lot in a year!


----------



## claracanter (2 March 2016)

You go Girl!

She won by 29 lengths today!!!!!( was she carted or trying to prove a point?)


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 March 2016)

VICTORIA PENDLETON showed all the aggression of an Olympic champion in a determined display from the front and found a willing partner in Pacha Du Polder to land her first win since changing careers to become a jockey last year.

Britain's most successful female Olympian has had the full glare of the media spotlight on her since making the Betfair-sponsored switch from bike to horse, but was cool and calm to claim a vital first win at Wincanton.

It was an important day in Pendleton's journey towards contesting St James's Place Foxhunter Chase at the Cheltenham Festival in just over two weeks, with failure to complete as she did on her first start under rules at Fakenham last month likely to end the journey.

However, the Paul Nicholls-trained Pacha Du Polder showed his rivals a clean set of heels to secure an emphatic 29-length success over Big Fella Thanks much to the delight of his rider.

More to follow. . .


What a very genuine horse he is, well done to both of them.


----------



## Clodagh (2 March 2016)

Well done her. 
A quick wet blanket moment (and as I say above I think she should ride at Cheltenham) they won't be able to gallop off in front in the Foxhunters. Still, that aside I am really pleased for her.


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 March 2016)

I watched the race on RUK.  Im sorry but I still dont think she has the experience to ride in the Foxhunters at Cheltenham .  Lots of reasons, much bigger field, it will be run at a much faster gallop, completely different atmosphere, some of the riders today, I believe from the commentary, had less "under rules" experience than VP, that will most certainly not be the case in 2 weeks time.  I have nothing but admiration for her, to learn to ride and achieve what she has in so short a time is a fantastic achievement, it doesnt stop me feeling the way I do and simply being concerned for her safety and that of all around her if an accident occurs.


----------



## oldie48 (2 March 2016)

Wow, well done VP!



claracanter said:



			You go Girl!

She won by 29 lengths today!!!!!( was she carted or trying to prove a point?)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 March 2016)

Very well done to the girl. She got round in front. She has a very genuine horse.

Cheltenham is a different ball game though from popping round wincanton at an easy lope against much lesser rivals. Except for Big Fella Thanks who was decent in his day.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 March 2016)

EKW said:



			Very well done to the girl. She got round in front. She has a very genuine horse.

&#8230;&#8230;. .
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,  she does have an honest horse under her,  they beat BFT by some 30 lengths,  himself a previously decent animal,  but it was a small field and we should remember that one swallow doesn't make a summer.  I'd say that it was a confidence booster,  but that Cheltenham will be a different ball-game,  altogether.

Those who wonder at the sense of this charade will probably sit and wait and wonder at her continued success.  Success is rarely achieved because of a competitive spirit alone,  it usually needs the vital ingredient of experience,  and that's the one thing that only time can supply.

Alec.


----------



## stencilface (2 March 2016)

Well done VP! She's done more than I could have in a year and I've been riding 25 years. I'm sure she's under no illusions that Cheltenham is a different ball game, she didn't get where she is without being able to assess a task. Good luck to her I say, I hope to watch in a couple of weeks. See. I normally wouldn't bother, but she's made me want to, mission accomplished whoever had the idea!


----------



## popsdosh (2 March 2016)

I think this interview shows there is more to it than just a one of challenge she has obviously found the love most of us have.
https://www.facebook.com/racinguk/videos/10153253053481736/


----------



## asterope (2 March 2016)

MyBoyChe said:



			I watched the race on RUK.  Im sorry but I still dont think she has the experience to ride in the Foxhunters at Cheltenham .  Lots of reasons, much bigger field, it will be run at a much faster gallop, completely different atmosphere, some of the riders today, I believe from the commentary, had less "under rules" experience than VP, that will most certainly not be the case in 2 weeks time.  I have nothing but admiration for her, to learn to ride and achieve what she has in so short a time is a fantastic achievement, it doesnt stop me feeling the way I do and simply being concerned for her safety and that of all around her if an accident occurs.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Pacha Du Polder absolutely cruised round and VP just didn't get in his way (which does in itself take skill!) Cruising around in front is very different to being in the thick of things in a very large field - there's so much more to go wrong - and although it's great for VP to have won (and to have made the progress that she has) I really don't think winning this race has much to say in relation to her ability to ride in the Foxhunters...


----------



## Mariposa (2 March 2016)

SO chuffed to hear she had won, and won in style! 

Bl**dy brilliant. Well done her!


----------



## popsdosh (2 March 2016)

asterope said:



			Yep. Pacha Du Polder absolutely cruised round and VP just didn't get in his way (which does in itself take skill!) Cruising around in front is very different to being in the thick of things in a very large field - there's so much more to go wrong - and although it's great for VP to have won (and to have made the progress that she has) I really don't think winning this race has much to say in relation to her ability to ride in the Foxhunters...
		
Click to expand...

I feel so much negativity  and begrudging acknowledgement  in a few comments . 

VP is not doing it to be a passenger ,she wont be the only first timer in the field I am sure. Between you and me I doubt it will be her first experience of cheltenham fences as they have left no stone unturned. Of course something can go wrong but it can for any jockey any day . Fakenham taught her a lot and she realises even among her fellow riders in the race there will be those that may like to sabotage things. At Fakenham the stewards actually looked closely at what happened as there was an inquiry into it as the other riders foot knocked hers out of the stirrup. VP was on radio five tonight saying that she felt better after being in the stewards and knowing it wasnt anything she had done wrong but hey thats racing. Theres a lot better jockeys than her made those blunders and their ability wasnt questioned


I guess the real difference with olympic athletes and mere mortals is their ability to turn negativity into  winning ways. She has two more weeks and if the progress is the same as the last two I have no reservations about her at Cheltenham. She has worked hard as we all know you dont get a free ride to that level from scratch not many on here would do it having ridden all their lives .


----------



## AmieeT (3 March 2016)

'I really just wanted a good round. I wanted to get round on the horse and give him a ride he deserved. I feel very honoured and lucky to be allowed to ride such a wonderful animal'

For me, this comment is so lovely- I suspect she may be becoming an equestrian through her experience anyway 

Big well done to VP!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 March 2016)

Seems to me she is hooked, probably best to stick to p to points from this year on,,,,,,,,,, she is not getting any younger lol
Possibly could get a senior job in a big yard with high profile owners.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			I feel so much negativity  and begrudging acknowledgement  in a few comments . 

&#8230;&#8230;.. . She has worked hard as we all know you dont get a free ride to that level from scratch not many on here would do it having ridden all their lives .
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that the 'negativity' is best explained in your last sentence.  With a mere 12 months of instruction she's attempting the equivalent of climbing the Matterhorn or the drive in an F1 car.  There's one particularly experienced (I suspect) race-groom on here who rides out jump-horses daily and has done for years,  and I'd very much doubt that she'd feel confident to face the rigours of Cheltenham,  despite her experience.  

I also wonder what will happen when the sponsorship and the media hype are withdrawn.  Should VP succeed and should she have found a new career,  then there will be no one happier to eat their words than I,  but as others,  I remain a sceptic.

Alec.


----------



## ycbm (3 March 2016)

Was there ever any suggestion that Victoria would have a career in race riding? Surely this was quite simply a PR exercise by Betfair, and a fascinating one too.

By heavens the girl has done herself and all sports women proud, can't we just celebrate that?

WELL DONE VICTORIA!


----------



## stencilface (3 March 2016)

Just watched the video, she really does seem keen doesn't she? I seem to remember watching something about her before and she kind of came across as very controlled about her image and looking good.  Its nice to see she looks good and normal on the TV and isn't dolled up etc.

I could be wrong about the image thing, but I'm sure I didn't imagine it! At least in horse riding you're all covered up and don't have to have freshly shaven legs like in cycling


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd suggest that the 'negativity' is best explained in your last sentence.  With a mere 12 months of instruction she's attempting the equivalent of climbing the Matterhorn or the drive in an F1 car.  There's one particularly experienced (I suspect) race-groom on here who rides out jump-horses daily and has done for years,  and I'd very much doubt that she'd feel confident to face the rigours of Cheltenham,  despite her experience.  

I also wonder what will happen when the sponsorship and the media hype are withdrawn.  Should VP succeed and should she have found a new career,  then there will be no one happier to eat their words than I,  but as others,  I remain a sceptic.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, you seem to survive on  a self inflicted diet of old hats and your very own words ... obviously she won't become a pro NH jockey, but at least she has done something few people could even dare attempt. With anything like this there is a risk of some PR reverse, but so far, its been pretty smooth sailing.
Riding out is a bit different to race riding, there are no jumps for a start ...... most yards use pro jocks or former jocks to school the horses at any speed.


----------



## Mariposa (3 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			By heavens the girl has done herself and all sports women proud, can't we just celebrate that?

WELL DONE VICTORIA!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself, so I won't even try!


----------



## PolarSkye (3 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			By heavens the girl has done herself and all sports women proud, can't we just celebrate that?

WELL DONE VICTORIA!
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.  It might, or might not have been a PR exercise, but it's paid off in spades and she has worked super hard.  Well done that indeed.

P


----------



## Starbuck (4 March 2016)

I think what she has achieved is fantastic and I am impressed by her ability and courage. I hope she has a good ride at Cheltenham and as well as learning from it I hope she enjoys the fantastic experience.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2016)

She's an athlete, an elite athlete her mind and body skilled and hardened after years training in her chosen sport .
She has physical and mental abilities that most of us can only imagine .
I think she's done very well and I really really want her to have a great ride at Cheltenham .


----------



## Alec Swan (5 March 2016)

I've just watched the Morning Line and they showed parts of VP's ride at Wincanton.  That was a vastly improved display!  She seemed to be riding the horse,  rather than as she was at Fakenham when she seemed little more than a passenger.  

Whilst my reservations remain,  if she manages a few more race-rides and if she gains in both experience and confidence,  we never know,  I may end up eating my words yet! 

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 March 2016)

The basic problem with her riding is that she is sitting on the horse rather than being one with the horse, for this reason she will fall off regularly, its difficult to train folks to be part of the horse, as a good rider is, I would have her riding naughty ponies bareback every day for two hours bareback for a month, she might overcome this, but it is difficult, and she is running out of time.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 March 2016)

Lets hope it all goes well, she has to ride to orders, and obviously it helps to be on the best horse in the race, which will not necessarily be the case in the Foxhunters. Also the others are not going to let her bowl along in front, even if it puts their own chances in jeopardy somewhat.


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 March 2016)

Sadly she fell off today on the flat in her latest ride in a point to point.   Much as I admire her guts and determination as well as her nerve & I congratulate her for getting this far in such a short space of time I feel Cheltenham is a step too far for her this year.  Another 12 months under her belt and perhaps doing a variety of riding too would help.  I hate watching the amateur races. Most of the riders are quite awful to be honest and she's probably no worse in some cases but they have the benefit of race experience which she sadly lacks.  I hope they postpone her attempt and let her home her skills a little more.  In time she could actually become quite decent.


----------



## teapot (5 March 2016)

Lost a stirrup according to the Guardian article.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 March 2016)

teapot said:



			Lost a stirrup according to the Guardian article.
		
Click to expand...

She lost the stirrup when the horse pitched on landing at the 3rd last and fell off shortly after. At least she came off before the next fence got in the way to give her a bigger slap on the ground. By all accounts her horse was flying and would probably have won as he was still going and everyone else was treading water. 

Next year. Another seasons pointing, a summer of learning and an autumn of hunting  under her belt then I would be less worried about her going round Cheltenham.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 March 2016)

The tension is palpable, soon we will know if she is going to ride, presumably an agreement is to be made by the trainers , the horse owner, the sponsor and Victoria, some can veto the ride, but I am not even sure what Victoria and the sponsor will vote as the chances are that she will fall off, pity.
I am not too worried: I expect  she will live to fight another day, but if something does go badly wrong, it will be a sad day.
If she bows out gracefully, I expect she will have a nice four days at the Festival, re-paying her sponsors as best she can. Either way, it as been an interesting journey.


----------



## Chiffy (7 March 2016)

Just seen on the Racing Post news that the answer is YES!!


----------



## Spilletta (7 March 2016)

Racing Post website says she's been confirmed to ride, more to follow...

I trust in the powers that be who say she's good to go, so well done VP, and good luck!


----------



## Mariposa (7 March 2016)

Best of luck to her! I really hope she has a good turn, and I've popped on a few £ e/w!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. I've popped on a few £ e/w!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure that e/w is such a good idea,  she either wins or she falls off! 

Alec.


----------



## poiuytrewq (8 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not too sure that e/w is such a good idea,  she either wins or she falls off! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2016)

Well best of British luck to her. It wonb't be as nerve wracking as watching Sprinter Sacre, but not far off it!


----------



## oldie48 (8 March 2016)

Fingers and toes crossed that VP and all the other riders come home safe with their horses OK too.


----------



## pip6 (15 March 2016)

Yes fair play to her on attempting it. However, it is a professional sport, so what about being fair to the owners of the horse and the punters? The horse would have won, so it has already missed out on one lot of prize money the owner/trainer/lads should have had. Is it fair to have a novice on such a good horse that other jocks would have won on?


----------



## ycbm (15 March 2016)

pip6 said:



			Yes fair play to her on attempting it. However, it is a professional sport, so what about being fair to the owners of the horse and the punters? The horse would have won, so it has already missed out on one lot of prize money the owner/trainer/lads should have had. Is it fair to have a novice on such a good horse that other jocks would have won on?
		
Click to expand...

She can't ride it without the owner's and trainer's  permission, so they must be happy, possibly with what Betfair are paying them to allow her the ride.

How is it unfair to the punters?  It couldn't be clearer what the situation is, could it?

GOOD LUCK VICTORIA!


----------



## popsdosh (15 March 2016)

pip6 said:



			Yes fair play to her on attempting it. However, it is a professional sport, so what about being fair to the owners of the horse and the punters? The horse would have won, so it has already missed out on one lot of prize money the owner/trainer/lads should have had. Is it fair to have a novice on such a good horse that other jocks would have won on?
		
Click to expand...

LOL she has already won on the horse!!

We all start some where its just that VP has moved on at a faster pace than most.

Your post actually shows a certain lack of understanding of the challenge for your information all the Jockeys in the race are amateurs !!!

Bloody good luck to her I get a bit fed up with the negativity some are showing.
Everybody including VP are fully aware of the risks involved the same as any other Jockey in the race. Of all the PTP and other jockey I have spoken to who have any contact with VP they all admire her for what she has achieved.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2016)

Many of us stable staff wish her all the best and admire what she is doing. The amateurs that are whinging are the ones that are jealous that they neither have a ride in the ride nor the money to buy such a good horse as the one she is riding. 

Personally I wish her all the best BUT I wouldn't want to have a horse of mine in the Foxhunters with her around just in case she causes carnage by being caught out by the sheer speed of Cheltenham.


----------



## popsdosh (16 March 2016)

EKW said:



			Many of us stable staff wish her all the best and admire what she is doing. The amateurs that are whinging are the ones that are jealous that they neither have a ride in the ride nor the money to buy such a good horse as the one she is riding. 

Personally I wish her all the best BUT I wouldn't want to have a horse of mine in the Foxhunters with her around just in case she causes carnage by being caught out by the sheer speed of Cheltenham.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I think you may see a more decisive VP at Cheltenham most of her problems have arisen when she has had to much time to think. I think PN will have made sure she has had some more experience pertinent to the race. Even if not in public. 
I said before I dont think it will be her first experience of Cheltenham.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			To be honest I think you may see a more decisive VP at Cheltenham most of her problems have arisen when she has had to much time to think. I think PN will have made sure she has had some more experience pertinent to the race. Even if not in public. 
I said before I dont think it will be her first experience of Cheltenham.
		
Click to expand...

It will be her first experience of Cheltenham race riding., schooling over a few fences with a sane companion at normal speed is not the same.


----------



## teapot (16 March 2016)

There's a good interview with VP in this week's Go Pointing


----------



## Spilletta (17 March 2016)

teapot said:



			There's a good interview with VP in this week's Go Pointing
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder to read my copy! It was good, wasn't it. Will be great to see her continuing in PtP next season. 

I was pondering the point that some people have made about it being a "slap in the face" for up and coming hopefuls: I can't see that it is because she's helping to highlight the sport which could eventually provide more opportunities for others in the future. And I don't think there's going to be a mass of "celebrities" following in her footsteps who will take the places away from those already trying to make their way. 

Hopefully I'll get time to visit the local bookies for an e/w bet on the race tomorrow. I rarely bet and when I do, I don't follow the "bet with your head" advice - I'm definitely of the heart type


----------



## oldie48 (18 March 2016)

Well, she rode a very good safe race and came in 5th. Well done VP, great for the sport, great for women and a great achievement, which no-one can deny. (I was so nervous for her, I had to walk round the room!) I wish she'd thanked the horse though but perhaps I missed it!


----------



## ester (18 March 2016)

I'm letting her have that for wanting to not leave any of the people out! I thought she did a good job, let him jump the last before getting after him and he went on well


----------



## ycbm (18 March 2016)

What an INCREDIBLE achievement!

Well done, Victoria!!!!


----------



## amage (18 March 2016)

pip6 said:



			Yes fair play to her on attempting it. However, it is a professional sport, so what about being fair to the owners of the horse and the punters? The horse would have won, so it has already missed out on one lot of prize money the owner/trainer/lads should have had. Is it fair to have a novice on such a good horse that other jocks would have won on?
		
Click to expand...

Actually she was riding in an Amateur race in which professionals cannot compete and given that there was a huge question mark on whether or not the horse would get the trip you cannot assume he would have won with someone else. She rode a super, tactical race and jumped everything safely before letting rip up the hill. Fair play to her


----------



## hobo (18 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			What an INCREDIBLE achievement!

Well done, Victoria!!!!
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 March 2016)

pip6 said:



			Yes fair play to her on attempting it. However, it is a professional sport, so what about being fair to the owners of the horse and the punters? The horse would have won, so it has already missed out on one lot of prize money the owner/trainer/lads should have had. Is it fair to have a novice on such a good horse that other jocks would have won on?
		
Click to expand...

The owner pays all the bills and can do what he likes.
As far as punters are concerned, they can bet on raindrops running down a window, they pay zilch to keep a horse in training, they actually got a better price on the winner than they would have had if  VP had not taken some of the market share due to heart over head money. As an occasional punter I often bet against the market favourite, its my choice, I don't need to bet if I don't like the odds.
The owner was happy to let someone ride his horse, he has plenty of them, but not many are as as suitable, and he will have been asked if he wants it  to be used for the purpose. 
As others have pointed out the sport is not totally for professionals, amateur riders still ride in races under rules, and they dont get a share of the winnings, its not particularly unfair as they are often working as a lad in a big yard, and they get a favourable weight allowance, they get invaluable experience and the joy of racing. Its not all about big money races, dozens of jockeys barely make a decent living year on year.
There is no guarantee the horse would have won with the best amateur on board, that is just too simplistic. Who is to decide who is the best amateur, is he attached to a different yard/owner, committed to another horse, etc etc.
Sam Waley-Cohen is an amateur, and Daddy bought him a horse to win big races, is that unfair on the others in the same race?


----------



## *Whinney* (18 March 2016)

Wow! Just watched this race on +1 and all I can say is wow! Very very well done to her! I only knew about it from this thread.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 March 2016)

A very very impressive achievement in a year .


----------



## suffolkmare (18 March 2016)

Also just watched on +1 and hadn't seen Victoria ride before. I was quite nervous for Pacha as he is a good horse, but wow what a well ridden race, she deserved that 5th place, and the celebrations tonight!


----------



## Chiffy (18 March 2016)

Very well done. Glad they interviewed Nina before Victoria though.

Where have you been Whinney, that you follow racing but did not know about this challenge?!

She did so well to keep her cool and not get over excited once she found her self creeping into contention.


----------



## Spilletta (18 March 2016)

Well done VP - excellent stuff. And very pleased for Nina too. 

Looking forward to a VP film/documentary (can't imagine there won't be one?) Hope she carries on riding.


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

Spilletta said:



			Well done VP - excellent stuff. And very pleased for Nina too. 

Looking forward to a VP film/documentary (can't imagine there won't be one?) Hope she carries on riding.
		
Click to expand...

There is a very good chance that will not have turned out to be her biggest challenge this season just watch this space!!!! The owner of the horse is very keen on something bigger and is pushing for it to happen!!!


----------



## luckyoldme (18 March 2016)

I cant believe how much she has achieved in one year. Amazing.


----------



## Spilletta (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			There is a very good chance that will not have turned out to be her biggest challenge this season just watch this space!!!! The owner of the horse is very keen on something bigger and is pushing for it to happen!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds exciting!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			There is a very good chance that will not have turned out to be her biggest challenge this season just watch this space!!!! The owner of the horse is very keen on something bigger and is pushing for it to happen!!!
		
Click to expand...

Surely not the National ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

It won't be the National - they have very, very strict jockey and horse criteria for that. But more than likely the Foxhunters over the big fences instead yes. I did think that that would be on the cards for the horse at the very least. But I hope they give VP a hell of a lot more schooling before attempting that! I also hope that the BHA would think about asking her to come and prove her worth over the fences in a private schooling session before letting her out in public over them.

Chase fences are one thing. Bechers Brook and The Chair are another entirely!


----------



## *Whinney* (18 March 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Very well done. Glad they interviewed Nina before Victoria though.

Where have you been Whinney, that you follow racing but did not know about this challenge?!

She did so well to keep her cool and not get over excited once she found her self creeping into contention.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, no Chiffy, I've never followed racing. I was off work sick on Tues/Wed and just happened to be on C4 and saw The Morning Line on the first day and that got me hooked watching. I was lurking on the Cheltenham threads here and I saw in yesterday's thread that VP was riding today, so went and read the other thread and then watched the whole thing with my heart in my mouth.

I wasn't bothered with her ability as such but wanted her get round without a bad fall. I ended up on the edge of my seat willing her and the horse over every fence and when she asked him to go and he did I was blown away.

I'm pretty sure I might be 'sick' this time next year too. You lot are a bad influence as I'm hooked!

Very, very sad about the deaths of course but I'm a sentimental realist.


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Surely not the National ?
		
Click to expand...

Close!!

The owner was talking about the Aintree Foxhunters however theres a hurdle to be overcome first. The horse is entered though!


I never doubted that with that team she was never going to be able to make a fool of herself they would not have let it happen . In fact I owe her a very large drink as I managed to get a few quid on at 50/1 about her completing one circuit placed when the announcement was made. At the time I questioned whether the odds were generous enough. LOL

We should all celebrate as she has truely caught the horse bug as many of us suffer from.


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

It will be the Foxhunters Chase BUT she can't ride in it under the current rules, or that's what I've understood http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...ton-fifth-foxhunter-chase-cheltenham-festival


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

HashRouge said:



			It will be the Foxhunters Chase BUT she can't ride in it under the current rules, or that's what I've understood http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...ton-fifth-foxhunter-chase-cheltenham-festival

Click to expand...

She isn't eligible but I have a feeling that the rules might be bent !


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

bonny said:



			She isn't eligible but I have a feeling that the rules might be bent !
		
Click to expand...

The other way is if another couple of rides under rules were conjured up in the near future which would probably look better.


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			The other way is if another couple of rides under rules were conjured up in the near future which would probably look better.
		
Click to expand...

She needs to do a course which there isn't time for but I'm thinking they will stretch the rules for her...


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			The other way is if another couple of rides under rules were conjured up in the near future which would probably look better.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hope that's what they do. I'd really like to see her ride at Aintree, but I don't think it's fair to change the rules just for her. She seems like she has the dedication to do it though!


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

HashRouge said:



			Yes I hope that's what they do. I'd really like to see her ride at Aintree, but I don't think it's fair to change the rules just for her. She seems like she has the dedication to do it though!
		
Click to expand...

Fairness doesn't really come into it and lets face it, it's not like anyone else is in her situation. They can make up their own rules as they go along and if the powers that be want her to ride at Aintree then she will !


----------



## stencilface (18 March 2016)

Just catching up on this, well done VP! What an achievement.

Hopefully I can catch the race online somewhere?


----------



## Spilletta (18 March 2016)

bonny said:



			She needs to do a course which there isn't time for but I'm thinking they will stretch the rules for her...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure she'd want any rules bent/stretched for her would she?


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

Spilletta said:



			I'm not sure she'd want any rules bent/stretched for her would she?
		
Click to expand...

Why no ? If she wants to ride at Aintree and I don't know if she does but the horse is entered then why would she mind ? She's hardly a "normal jockey" and lots of things are different for her than for others.


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 March 2016)

I was one of the doubters, totally from a safety point of view.  I thought she rode a really good race.  On a horse not guaranteed to stay she stuck to the inside, a brave thing to do as it limits your options for avoiding trouble, she rode him sympathetically, let him take the lead over the fences and rode a good finish.  I think the improvement in her style has improved massively in the last month, she looked much less like a passenger today although she had the sense not to interfere with him too much.  I have huge admiration for her, she showed huge courage and guts and has handled herself very well.  Im really happy to be proved wrong


----------



## WandaMare (18 March 2016)

Amazing achievement today, she's one brave lady....good luck to her with whatever she chooses to do next


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

Spilletta said:



			I'm not sure she'd want any rules bent/stretched for her would she?
		
Click to expand...

They have already bent enough rules for her, why not bend a few more? But as I have said. I hope they trial her over the fences before putting her in a racing situation over them.

ETA - just catching up on all the flumf from today and it would appear they bent another rule at Cheltenham today - allowing 5th place to go back into the paddock to unsaddle! First 4 go back in, the others sneak out the back back to the stables!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 March 2016)

EKW said:



			They have already bent enough rules for her, why not bend a few more? But as I have said. I hope they trial her over the fences before putting her in a racing situation over them.

ETA - just catching up on all the flumf from today and it would appear they bent another rule at Cheltenham today - allowing 5th place to go back into the paddock to unsaddle! First 4 go back in, the others sneak out the back back to the stables!
		
Click to expand...

What rules would have been bent for her ?


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			What rules would have been bent for her ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that any rules have been bent for her and frankly the whole "amateur" scene is so professional that it doesn't seem to matter any more. If she wants to ride at Aintree then I see no reason why she shouldn't ?


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 March 2016)

I think she's done really well and she is a very brave lady. However I would be very worried for her, the horse and the other jockeys if she were to be allowed to ride at Aintree.
I watched the race today and she did really well. She had a horse that looked after het though and there were times I thought she looked decidedly unbalanced.
She was lucky enough to stay out of trouble, but would she cope at Aintree?


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			I think she's done really well and she is a very brave lady. However I would be very worried for her, the horse and the other jockeys if she were to be allowed to ride at Aintree.
I watched the race today and she did really well. She had a horse that looked after het though and there were times I thought she looked decidedly unbalanced.
She was lucky enough to stay out of trouble, but would she cope at Aintree?
		
Click to expand...

I think that's what a lot of people said about her riding at Cheltenham and I think you'll find she proved everybody wrong ! Time to change the tune.....


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

All of Cheltenham's races are viewable here http://www.thejockeyclub.co.uk/video/


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			What rules would have been bent for her ?
		
Click to expand...

Sponsorship money is one that is a definite. Amateurs aren't supposed to receive more than a certain amount a season to help them buy kit. I think it is £1000 and she is being paid way way more than that. 

Amateurs also don't get paid to ride in races. Well not openly. A token gesture/back hander from the owner so long as it isn't labelled as an official payment. VP has been paid £200k. I think this is for the whole year not just the rides she has done.

She hasn't breached any rules that would prevent her from riding at Cheltenham. There are none for the jockeys in that race just the horses.

There was a big ho-ha in the Racing Post about it the other week. Again mostly jealous amateurs that haven't been given the opportunity she has.

Basically what has gone on has been in the public eye which is why there has been a ruckus. All this flumf normally goes on in the ptp scene but it is done with a nod, a wink and a code of silence.


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

EKW said:



			They have already bent enough rules for her, why not bend a few more? But as I have said. I hope they trial her over the fences before putting her in a racing situation over them.

ETA - just catching up on all the flumf from today and it would appear they bent another rule at Cheltenham today - allowing 5th place to go back into the paddock to unsaddle! First 4 go back in, the others sneak out the back back to the stables!
		
Click to expand...

They said it was done as it was easier to control the press attention that was there .  They felt it may have been a little dangerous to allow to much attention in the area with all the other runners unsaddling .
To be fair she actually made a point of going to say well done to Nina when she went in to the winners enclosure.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			They said it was done as it was easier to control the press attention that was there .  They felt it may have been a little dangerous to allow to much attention in the area with all the other runners unsaddling .
To be fair she actually made a point of going to say well done to Nina when she went in to the winners enclosure.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with them on that as it's easier to deal with 5 horses and hundreds of people than it is to deal with 20, horses and hundreds of people! At least she was 5th to come back in and not a tailed off last/PU coming back in.


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 March 2016)

bonny said:



			I think that's what a lot of people said about her riding at Cheltenham and I think you'll find she proved everybody wrong ! Time to change the tune.....
		
Click to expand...

It's not a tune, it's my opinion. Are the fences at Aintree not a lot bigger and more solid?
Do you really think she would cope if the were loose horses and fallers around her.
I'm not saying she's not done very well and I admire her, but is it safe and fair for someone with so little experience to ride at Aintree?
It's not in my opinion, however, as I said it's only my opinion.


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			It's not a tune, it's my opinion. Are the fences at Aintree not a lot bigger and more solid?
Do you really think she would cope if the were loose horses and fallers around her.
I'm not saying she's not done very well and I admire her, but is it safe and fair for someone with so little experience to ride at Aintree?
It's not in my opinion, however, as I said it's only my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

No the fences at Aintree nowadays are certainly not more solid! She would be fine, the horse has jumped round there before and she's proved she can handle the occasion etc today. I see no reason at all for her not going to Aintree as long as they let her in !


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

EKW said:



			Sponsorship money is one that is a definite. Amateurs aren't supposed to receive more than a certain amount a season to help them buy kit. I think it is £1000 and she is being paid way way more than that. 

Amateurs also don't get paid to ride in races. Well not openly. A token gesture/back hander from the owner so long as it isn't labelled as an official payment. VP has been paid £200k. I think this is for the whole year not just the rides she has done.
		
Click to expand...

Its nothing new ,I have a very good friend who was champion amateur rider two years running back in the 70s he said he earned a lot more then than when he turned pro!


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			It's not a tune, it's my opinion. Are the fences at Aintree not a lot bigger and more solid?
Do you really think she would cope if the were loose horses and fallers around her.
I'm not saying she's not done very well and I admire her, but is it safe and fair for someone with so little experience to ride at Aintree?
It's not in my opinion, however, as I said it's only my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

She had a horse fall next to her today! 
I can only say the owner of the horse is very keen for her to ride there and hes not unaware of whats involved.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Its nothing new ,I have a very good friend who was champion amateur rider two years running back in the 70s he said he earned a lot more then than when he turned pro!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but tht would be under the counter........ tax free........
Most of the amateur jockeys riding under rules work in a yard . the same yard that provides their mounts, so the only amateur thing about them is that they don't get a share of the winnings or a riding fee. This will be the same ruling for VP.
I'll be honest, they have done enuff, they should not try to go further, there is nothing more to prove.


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

EKW on your point about a trial that is the logical thing to do . As I am sure was done before today.


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Yes but tht would be under the counter........ tax free........
Most of the amateur jockeys riding under rules work in a yard . the same yard that provides their mounts, so the only amateur thing about them is that they don't get a share of the winnings or a riding fee. This will be the same ruling for VP.
I'll be honest, they have done enuff, they should not try to go further, there is nothing more to prove.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the amateur jockeys riding in hunter chases do not work in yards....there is no doubt that Victoria has made a lot of money from doing this but then so do a lot of the others.....ironic in a so called "amateur" sport. Just look at the connections of the winner today ?


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Yes but tht would be under the counter........ tax free........
Most of the amateur jockeys riding under rules work in a yard . the same yard that provides their mounts, so the only amateur thing about them is that they don't get a share of the winnings or a riding fee. This will be the same ruling for VP.
I'll be honest, they have done enuff, they should not try to go further, there is nothing more to prove.
		
Click to expand...

Good job she didnt listen to you earlier on then. If you listen to her it is not the challenge, she seems to have developed a deep respect for the horses and clearly loves it.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 March 2016)

bonny said:



			Most of the amateur jockeys riding in hunter chases do not work in yards....there is no doubt that Victoria has made a lot of money from doing this but then so do a lot of the others.....ironic in a so called "amateur" sport. Just look at the connections of the winner today ?
		
Click to expand...

You can't have it both ways, Nina works for her family, and their money is hard earned, just like everyone in racing. She could easily turn pro, but prefers not to, that is her choice.
 The sport requires a high level of professionalism, for safety of all concerned, most people who ride in jump races are far better than the average rider and have been riding for years and have regular riding of racehorses, its really not possible to do otherwise.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Good job she didnt listen to you earlier on then. If you listen to her it is not the challenge, she seems to have developed a deep respect for the horses and clearly loves it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why she would ever listen to me, I have not been anti VP, all I am saying is that they set a goal and have achieved it , there is really no particular reason to set a new goal every week.......... the publicity is not [just] for VP. It is for her sponsors, who have heavily invested in the publicity.


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			You can't have it both ways, Nina works for her family, and their money is hard earned, just like everyone in racing. She could easily turn pro, but prefers not to, that is her choice.
 The sport requires a high level of professionalism, for safety of all concerned, most people who ride in jump races are far better than the average rider and have been riding for years and have regular riding of racehorses, its really not possible to do otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you totally! I suspect most of Nina's reluctance is the same as a lot of amatuers in that some of your race rides disappear as soon as you turn pro ! It is the most difficult step for a lot of jockeys along with some that lose their claims as pros


----------



## popsdosh (18 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I don't know why she would ever listen to me, I have not been anti VP, all I am saying is that they set a goal and have achieved it , there is really no particular reason to set a new goal every week.......... the publicity is not [just] for VP. It is for her sponsors, who have heavily invested in the publicity.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean and my comment was a little unfair , I have faith in those around her who I dont think will be driven by the pound notes so much as they dont really need it.


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			You can't have it both ways, Nina works for her family, and their money is hard earned, just like everyone in racing. She could easily turn pro, but prefers not to, that is her choice.
 The sport requires a high level of professionalism, for safety of all concerned, most people who ride in jump races are far better than the average rider and have been riding for years and have regular riding of racehorses, its really not possible to do otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't actually meaning Nina, although you could hardly say that she works in a yard, I was meaning the owner/trainer etc. It's a professional sport in all but name.


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 March 2016)

Well done VP.  I doubted the wisdom of letting a novice loose in such a high pressure situation. But she has done herself proud and behaved with a great deal of dignity throughout.  She clearly loves it and it's now more than a PR challenge for her. I think we will be seeing her in plenty more p2p & amateur festival races for a few more years to come.   Well done that girl.


----------



## Evie91 (18 March 2016)

Well done Victoria - cracking result! Was at Cheltenham today and saw her race first hand. What an amazing race she rode - to come fifth was some achievement! 
FairPlay to her - wish someone would offer me the same opportunity! 
She must be so proud - an Olympic cyclist and a jockey to boot - you go girl!!!


----------



## Mike007 (19 March 2016)

Well done Victoria, I never doubted you for a moment . As for the National, why not . May I suggest a seasons draghunting to gain some street wise. Youve got to be in it to win it ,so surviving is good. Bloody good effort girl!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 March 2016)

There no doubt it has been a remarkable achievement in just a year, but lets not forget the horse.  If you watch the entire race not once did he make a mistake, he remained straight into and after his fences and really looked after her.  As AP mentioned on one of the interviews "the horse helped".  The good old boy then ran on for her, what a super genuine schoolmaster he is and when he retires what a hunter he will make for some lucky person.


----------



## Doormouse (19 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			There no doubt it has been a remarkable achievement in just a year, but lets not forget the horse.  If you watch the entire race not once did he make a mistake, he remained straight into and after his fences and really looked after her.  As AP mentioned on one of the interviews "the horse helped".  The good old boy then ran on for her, what a super genuine schoolmaster he is and when he retires what a hunter he will make for some lucky person.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put, the old horse was a saint and I for one would love him as my hunter! I was a little sad that she didn't give him more credit herself.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

Doormouse said:



			Perfectly put, the old horse was a saint and I for one would love him as my hunter! I was a little sad that she didn't give him more credit herself.
		
Click to expand...

She probably doesn't quite understand that he was the key player in the game


----------



## Doormouse (19 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			She probably doesn't quite understand that he was the key player in the game 

Click to expand...

I suspect you are spot on there but that in itself makes me sad too. When I was growing up with ponies I was always told by my parents that it was the pony who had won something for me and that I should give them the credit first. Shame that is something that has not been part of her teaching.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

Doormouse said:



			I suspect you are spot on there but that in itself makes me sad too. When I was growing up with ponies I was always told by my parents that it was the pony who had won something for me and that I should give them the credit first. Shame that is something that has not been part of her teaching.
		
Click to expand...

I think she will be told pretty darn soon, and we will have a few public statements qualifying her success.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

I don't know where you are all getting Pacha Du Polder being old as lol! He is only 9! But yes he is a very old, wise head on young shoulders. 

I know people say it's not the horse it's the jockey but I do believe in this case it was 90% the horse who got round the race. VP just had the good sense to sit quiet and let him be. She admitted at the end that she got her whip stuck in her breast girth and was a novice mistake so at least she couldn't batter him lol!


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 March 2016)

Life is short, VP gained another opportunity to enrich her life. Good on her, you only get one chance at that life. She's not out murdering, mugging or damaging others lives to get that experience and it's her own personal safety at stake so why the hell not?


----------



## ycbm (19 March 2016)

Oh for goodness sake can't people just celebrate what a marvelous achievement it was for her?

Do any of the people saying it was just the horse think they could have gone from never having sat on a horse to a place in a steeplechase in one year?

The girl is a star!


----------



## luckyoldme (19 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			Oh for goodness sake can't people just celebrate what a marvelous achievement it was for her?

Do any of the people saying it was just the horse think they could have gone from never having sat on a horse to a place in a steeplechase in one year?

The girl is a star!
		
Click to expand...

I think its amazing what she has achieved, both with the cycling and horse racing.
Did she ride horses before she started racing or was this her starting from scratch with horses too?


----------



## ycbm (19 March 2016)

luckyoldme said:



			I think its amazing what she has achieved, both with the cycling and horse racing.
Did she ride horses before she started racing or was this her starting from scratch with horses too?
		
Click to expand...

She sat on a horse for the first time one year ago. It's a STUNNING  achievement.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			Oh for goodness sake can't people just celebrate what a marvelous achievement it was for her?

Do any of the people saying it was just the horse think they could have gone from never having sat on a horse to a place in a steeplechase in one year?

The girl is a star!
		
Click to expand...

No one says its just the horse, but obviously there are people who have issues with her not praising the horse, so they are entitled to express their feelings, its not as though it has not been done in the full glare of publicity and not as though anyone is demeaning her achievement in any way.
She could not/would not have done it without the support of all the key players, cash, sponsor, horse, horse owner, trainers etc. Its a team effort, and they were all invaluable.

There are not many class horses who are also schoolmasters, she may not realise this as she will have been mostly schooling on safe conveyances, they are not all like that, which is why most big yards use professional jockeys to school  their horses before racing. These jockeys are teaching their horses rather than the other way round.


----------



## ycbm (19 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			No one says its just the horse, but obviously there are people who have issues with her not praising the horse, so they are entitled to express their feelings, its not as though it has not been done in the full glare of publicity and not as though anyone is demeaning her achievement in any way.
She could not/would not have done it without the support of all the key players, cash, sponsor, horse, trainers etc.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, you said it was only 90% the horse.

It was done as PR/advertising for Betfair.

She was one hell of a game girl even to take it on,  as anyone who has jumped fences that size knows.  She has fallen, many times, got back up, and carried on. I think her achievement is so outstanding that it completely overshadows that of the horse, who was chosen in the first place for his schoolmaster abilities.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			Well yes, you said it was only 90% the horse.

It was done as PR/advertising for Betfair.

She was one hell of a game girl even to take it on,  as anyone who has jumped fences that size knows.  She has fallen, many times, got back up, and carried on. I think her achievement is so outstanding that it completely overshadows that of the horse, who was chosen in the first place for his schoolmaster abilities.
		
Click to expand...

I can't find any post where I said it was 90% the horse, I am usually careful with hyperbole when these sort of squabbles develop. We know you think her achievement is outstanding lol.


----------



## ycbm (19 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I can't find any post where I said it was 90% the horse, I am usually careful with hyperbole when these sort of squabbles develop. We know you think her achievement is outstanding lol.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, it was EKW

Of course i think her achievement was outstanding?  Don't you??? Or do you really think it deserved. qualifying as you did by pointing out that other horses are more difficult to ride?


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2016)

If nothing else she must have the biggest pair of brave pants in the world! She did really well, didn't lose her head and looked on the ball the whole way round. Well done her. Those suggesting she goes to Aintree, perhaps not this year. Super well done to her.


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 March 2016)

There have been many occasions where she has thanked Pasha. I think she is more than aware of his role in her achievement, how far she has come & how far she still has to go.


----------



## luckyoldme (19 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			She sat on a horse for the first time one year ago. It's a STUNNING  achievement.
		
Click to expand...

thats just amazing, what a plucky lady!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			Apologies, it was EKW

Of course i think her achievement was outstanding?  Don't you??? Or do you really think it deserved. qualifying as you did by pointing out that other horses are more difficult to ride?
		
Click to expand...

yes of course it is outstanding, we are all agreed on that, for sure.
PS if anyone offers me £200K, I will be quite happy to take up the reins again, unfortunately I won't get further than the first fence, where I will carefully [or not] dismount!


----------



## oldie48 (19 March 2016)

Oh dear, some folk are so churlish! it was an amazing achievement by any one's standard, yes, she had a good mount but she still had to ride it and to get there in a year is astounding. She rode him sensibly, stayed out of trouble and got a fifth. Fantastic, I'm so thrilled that she got round safely and denied all the naysayers a field day. She is one gutsy strong determined woman, a proper role model and we should all celebrate her success.


----------



## HashRouge (19 March 2016)

It does feel like some people are desperate to be able to criticise her about something. Unfortunately for them, she rode a nice race and didn't fall off, so now all that's left is criticising her for not thanking the horse in one interview, immediately after the race, when she had interviewers bombarding her from all sides. Or of course saying that the horse did it all, which again I don't think is entirely fair. He certainly gave her a good ride, but we can equally say that she gave him a good ride - would he necessarily have jumped so well if she hadn't been doing a decent job in the saddle?!

Anyway, for what it's worth, this stuff about her not praising the horse is a load of rubbish. The Guardian has her as "quick to praise her horse". She said: "A better, more experienced jockey would have won that race today. If I hadnt had a ride that was that smart, that canny and that experienced I wouldnt have got into fifth position". http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...al-foxhunter-chase-dream-audacious-ridiculous

Oh look, here she is again, not praising her horse  (watch the vid): http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/35845695


----------



## SO1 (19 March 2016)

Well done VP. I hope you had a wonderful day.

What an achievement for someone new to the sport, regardless of the quality of the horse she was riding, those are big fences and riding at speed in a race is not for the faint hearted.

I don't know why people can't be more celebratory towards others achievements {probably jealousy?}.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 March 2016)

Nina Carberry received a 7 day ban for over use of the whip.  Victoria P left her horse and tack whilst being allowed in to the winner's enclosure.  Generally the rider keeps their saddle and girths with them and goes straight to the weighing room.  Is there a ruling regarding jockeys and the unsaddling process?  There also remains the question if she's breached the terms of 'Amateur Status' regarding any payments.

None of the above alters the fact that VP completed the task which she set herself,  I was impressed with how her mount quickened and how to her credit,  she 'rode' him at the last.  I may be wrong,  but I suspect that what many find a little irksome is the hype and media attention around a former olympian who had an offered opportunity that many more able amateurs are never offered.  

I wonder if it would be an idea for the larger bookmakers to offer sponsorship to those amateurs who,  given the opportunity,  would blossom. (eta,  or do they already?  )

Alec.


----------



## oldie48 (19 March 2016)

That's brilliant. Actually, I mentioned that she hadn't thanked the horse but she was bit incoherent so wasn't sure if I'd missed it and knew it would be brought up.



HashRouge said:



			Anyway, for what it's worth, this stuff about her not praising the horse is a load of rubbish. The Guardian has her as "quick to praise her horse". She said: "A better, more experienced jockey would have won that race today. If I hadn&#8217;t had a ride that was that smart, that canny and that experienced I wouldn&#8217;t have got into fifth position". http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...al-foxhunter-chase-dream-audacious-ridiculous

Oh look, here she is again, not praising her horse  (watch the vid): http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/35845695

Click to expand...


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (19 March 2016)

lol, poor bloody woman ... talk about you can't please all of the people all of the time ..

firstly (according to some) she shouldn't have been there, then she wouldn't last five fences, then she wouldn't complete the course, then she'd finish last/had been told to hack round the back and stay safe ... then people complained because she wasn't higher up in the placings, they can't say that she interfered with the horse, 'battered' the horse (unlike some jockeys), endangered the horse with stupid riding, endangered anyone else ... so now her only fault is that she didn't thank the horse in a moment when she was clearly overwhelmed and desperately trying to remember to thank everyone who had supported her ... dear god, she just can't win!!

her achievement, and the achievement of her team, and yes, definitely the horse, was incredible.  she was lucky to be given such a marvellous chance but it won't have been easy and she has shown guts and determination, and a massive pair of brave pants.  Now all the bitching just looks like sour grapes tbh.


----------



## popsdosh (19 March 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			There have been many occasions where she has thanked Pasha. I think she is more than aware of his role in her achievement, how far she has come & how far she still has to go.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree watch her interview after winning at Wincanton! I am also sure the horse wont hold it afainst Her!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/racinguk/videos/10153253053481736/


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Nina Carberry received a 7 day ban for over use of the whip.  Victoria P left her horse and tack whilst being allowed in to the winner's enclosure.  Generally the rider keeps their saddle and girths with them and goes straight to the weighing room.  Is there a ruling regarding jockeys and the unsaddling process?  There also remains the question if she's breached the terms of 'Amateur Status' regarding any payments.

None of the above alters the fact that VP completed the task which she set herself,  I was impressed with how her mount quickened and how to her credit,  she 'rode' him at the last.  I may be wrong,  but I suspect that what many find a little irksome is the hype and media attention around a former olympian who had an offered opportunity that many more able amateurs are never offered.  

I wonder if it would be an idea for the larger bookmakers to offer sponsorship to those amateurs who,  given the opportunity,  would blossom. (eta,  or do they already?  )

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

No Alec t would not be a good idea, they only did this for the ROI, being a first it pays off, being a second it palls.
From an public perception, bookmakers should not pay jockeys, whether pro or amateur, for obvious reasons . There are very strict guidelines laid down by the  BHA.
I really dislike the fact that betting and an interest racing are seen as one and the same, it does not happen in football.
I am occasional racing punter, but just to keep my interest in particular horses, not the other way round. I never bet on raindrops running down a window, and only play the lottery when the odds are excellent, about once every three years, I don't "gamble" I "invest".


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			There no doubt it has been a remarkable achievement in just a year, but lets not forget the horse.  If you watch the entire race not once did he make a mistake, he remained straight into and after his fences and really looked after her.  As AP mentioned on one of the interviews "the horse helped".  The good old boy then ran on for her, what a super genuine schoolmaster he is and when he retires what a hunter he will make for some lucky person.
		
Click to expand...

Read what is actually being said - no one is saying she did not 'thank' her horse.  What is being said and is totally valid and correct, is that the horse was a total star, gentleman, genuine and forgiving racehorse, and both she and us need to and have recognised the fact.


----------



## HashRouge (19 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Read what is actually being said - no one is saying she did not 'thank' her horse.  What is being said and is totally valid and correct, is that the horse was a total star, gentleman, genuine and forgiving racehorse, and both she and us need to and have recognised the fact.
		
Click to expand...

We're not referring to your post - Doormouse mentioned being sad that VP didn't give the horse more credit, to which Bonkers replied that she (VP) obviously hadn't understood that PdP was the key player in the game. But she clearly did thank the horse, quite effusively in fact. She clearly HAS recognised him for the star he is, and consistently gives him credit.


----------



## ycbm (19 March 2016)

I really dislike the fact that betting and an interest racing are seen as one and the same, it does not happen in football.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this because racing would not exist without betting revenues to finance it, where the same is not true of football?


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I wonder if it would be an idea for the larger bookmakers to offer sponsorship to those amateurs who,  given the opportunity,  would blossom. (eta,  or do they already?  )

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


I have to say when this first came up I was of the view that the opportunity should be given to someone who needed the leg up so to speak. Plus I was critical of the sense of such an enormous task and the safety aspect.  What I missed was the point that it was a challenge - to swap saddles. It was PR plain and simple.  What it's snowballed into is someone who not only accepted the challenge but has relished it and now wants to continue under her own steam.   Chris Hoy is training to be a racing driver. Nowhere near the same level of publicity or public knashing of teeth.   Is this because he's a man in a male dominated sport. Would he or say Bradley Wiggins have had the same negativity if they had made the same attempt as VP.  I think not which leads me to believe a lot of the ill feeling towards VP is that she's a woman. A woman having go in what is still very much a male dominated sport.    We are still a very sexist society whether we wish to accept that is another matter.  I even questioned myself on this point as a woman. Was I against it because she is as a woman ???   I'm glad to say she has won me over. I love the fact she is now 'horsey' and she feels the way the rest of us do. I think horses have bought an extra dimension to her life she never expected after everything she had achieved.  Well done Victoria.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 March 2016)

^^^^ An excellent post KS1.

Alec.


----------



## Starbuck (19 March 2016)

Well done Victoria. A great achievement and she is one brave women. Her horse was also a total star.


----------



## HashRouge (19 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			^^^^ An excellent post KS1.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I second that, best post so far I reckon!


----------



## teapot (19 March 2016)

This is worth a read http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...g-cheltenham-festival-jockey?CMP=share_btn_fb 

I was never a huge fan in her cycling days, but she's won me over in recent weeks. I can imagine British Cycling to have been quite a toxic environment at times, compounded by her father's success, the fact there was a time when cycling was the only thing Team GB were good at, and maybe pressurised in/into a career she wasn't 100% happy in. From what I've heard closer to home she's incredibly well liked by the Hill team, and I have a feeling thanks in part to the leveller that horses are, she's been accepted as who she is as a person rather than a winning medal machine who was the face of cycling for more than just her ability.

The fact she's now one of us is icing on the cake and I hope she continues.


----------



## hibshobby (19 March 2016)

I'm sorry I just can't appreciate whatever it is she has done for racing. I didn't warm to her in her cycling days - a bit too smug for my liking, and I can't warm to her now. There are many young jockeys who have been picking away for years and who would have relished the chance to ride as she has. She came 5th, ho hum. I doubt anyone else would have got a mention.


----------



## Mariposa (19 March 2016)

You know what I love the most? The fact she was out riding work this morning, back on the gallops. She did brilliantly, give the woman credit - a brave, gutsy ride especially when there was so much negativity being thrown at her. Well done VP!


----------



## Orangehorse (19 March 2016)

I wonder how many jockeys could have trained for a year to take part in a cycling event and come 5th?

She was a national heroine for her cycling efforts and she has risen to the challenge of race riding wonderfully.  Think about any rider "beginner" - just how likely is it that they could take part in any sort of race afer 1 year?  Or is the skill in riding over-rated, and if we took notice of what our instructors say we could all become top class riders within a year?

I think if you read about Olympic athletes you will find that many of them struggle to adapt to normal life as for years the Olympics has been their one and only focus. Well done VP, I hope you continue to enjoy your racing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

At the end of the day she has done incredibly, fantastically well for the short period of time that she has been riding and also given her age we all know it's harder to learn to ride when your older than about 10! She has balls of steel, she has clearly developed a deep love of horses and the racing game. She could have walked away at 5pm yesterday and never looked at another horse but she wants to keep going. She will find it harder next year when she will no longer have such a huge sponsorship as I suspect the BHA might intervene so it will be all done under the amateur code of secrecy. 

Her horse yesterday did a wonderful job of looking after her and she had the good sense not to interfere with him and trust him. It's hard to quite literally put your life in the hooves of a horse and try not to intervene and thus f up, especially over big fences on the biggest stage and the biggest test of her life probably. 

No one can deny what everyone involved with the project has achieved. But to me, the real hero of the day was the horse. Pasha Du Polder jumped wonderfully, straight, true, sorted himself out and gave her a superb round. 

Also well done to Paul Nichol's and the Hill's for not only providing her with the horses but finding her the most genuine, safe schoolmasters they could. With the added bonus that they had talent.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			Isn't this because racing would not exist without betting revenues to finance it, where the same is not true of football?
		
Click to expand...

I mean when I tell people I am going to the races they assume it is for the betting, but betting is much more reliable using the internet for up to date info on every race every day. 

The general public don't know that there is a betting levy, or that media rights are so lucrative that certain racecourse owning companies will tear up hallowed turf just to guarantee racing every day they can.

I think you will find the owners buy the horses and pay all the expenses, it is regulated and structured etc etc, all for the good of the sport, and it is a massive industry employing thousands in Newmarket alone, not to mention breeding, veterinary work etc, all world class.

Football is a platform for various revenue streams, and a lot of betting goes on. I think the bookies them pay for advertising rights etc.

I don't think many people could guess at the income derived from the bookies that goes back in to racing, or what percentage it is of their total gate revenue,  it is obviously significant as there is always pressure to get more income, but the racing industry is massive, and quite a lot of it is well removed from the betting levy. The industry would survive without the income from bookmakers [betting is illegal in Dubai for example], though they provide the icing on the cake.

Regardless of all that, it is the public perception I am talking about, the person in the street who knows nothing of betting levies, or of sports betting or fixed odds betting, spread betting, internet betting sites, offshore or otherwise.


----------



## bonny (19 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I mean when I tell people I am going to the races they assume it is for the betting, but betting is much more reliable using the internet for up to date info on every race every day. 

The general public don't know that there is a betting levy, or that media rights are so lucrative that certain racecourse owning companies will tear up hallowed turf just to guarantee racing every day they can.

I think you will find the owners buy the horses and pay all the expenses, it is regulated and structured etc etc, all for the good of the sport, and it is a massive industry employing thousands in Newmarket alone ..........

Football is a massive platform for various revenue streams, and a lot of betting goes on, but I don't think many people could guess at the income derived from the bookies that goes back in to racing, or what percentage of their total gate revenue,  it is obviously significant as there is always pressure to get more income, but the racing industry is massive, and quite a lot of it is well removed from the betting levy. The industry would survive without the income from bookmakers [betting is illegal in Dubai for example], though they provide the icing on the cake.

Regardless of all that, it is the public perception I am talking about, the person in the street who knows nothing of betting levies, or of sports betting or fixed odds betting, spread betting, internet betting sites, offshore or otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you can compare racing here with the racing in Dubai !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

bonny said:



			Not sure you can compare racing here with the racing in Dubai !
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean: racing is International in every sense of the word, horses move around , finding their niche or level from Uruguay to Usbekistan, from Newmarket to Meydan, St Anita to St Moritz.
It just happens that the UK is one of the main centres of excellence if one can put it that way.
Owners and trainers are as international as the horses. The rich have always owned racehorses and always will.


----------



## bonny (19 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Not sure what you mean, racing is International in every sense of the world, horses move around , finding their niche or level from ruguay to Usbekistan, it just happens that the UK is one of the main centres of excellence if one can put it that way, owners and trainers are as international as the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Racing in Dubai is financed completely differently to racing in the UK,that's all I was saying.


----------



## teapot (19 March 2016)

bonny said:



			Racing in Dubai is financed completely differently to racing in the UK,that's all I was saying.
		
Click to expand...

And betting is illegal too!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

teapot said:



			And betting is illegal too!
		
Click to expand...

And race fixing is perfectly legal :X


----------



## teapot (19 March 2016)

EKW said:



			And race fixing is perfectly legal :X
		
Click to expand...

I've never understood how Dubai can have such a popular racing calender yet above board betting is completely legal. Then again, it's a country as a whole that's run on corruption and lies so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2016)

teapot said:



			I've never understood how Dubai can have such a popular racing calender yet above board betting is completely legal. Then again, it's a country as a whole that's run on corruption and lies so I shouldn't be surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Its all about image........... the oil revenues pay for it all, and the tourists.
From time immemorial rulers have provided places of entertainment for the masses. Fortunately feeding christians to the lions is no longer acceptable.


----------



## teapot (27 March 2016)

For those who mentioned breaking the BHA rule of having 5th in the winners enclosure, this is on Lawney Hill's racing page:

'Robert Waley Cohen came up to Paul and asked that VP and Pacha be taken back into the enclosure as the crowd would like it. Paul said no we don't want to take anyone's limelight but Robert insisted that as a director of Cheltenham racecourse they would like it.'


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2016)

There a great interview with her today in the Times. She didn't even really like cycling, she was just good at it and did it for her Dad. Her arms are covered with self harming scars. She hasn't cycled since she stepped off the Olympic podium. But she loves horses, is buying two, and has a drawer full of socks saying things like 'i love my pony' and can't stop herself buying pink matchy. She is living the childhood she never had. I am so pleased for her.


----------



## oldie48 (27 March 2016)

Another person to fall under the spell of horses! what a lovely story and a fairy tale ending to boot. I sincerely hope she has a happier life ahead of her.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 March 2016)

mixy matchy, sox, undies, and a cuddly toy, what 's not to like.
Live the live and have fun,  VP rocks lol.


----------



## HashRouge (28 March 2016)

I'm sure I'd heard that she didn't really like cycling before. I'm really glad she's fallen in love with horses, just like the rest of us! Hope she continues enjoying them in the future


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2016)

Her former mount is running in the Foxhunters, another jockey. Its a bit of carnage, as they turn for home, Pascha de Polda is losing ground, he does not stay.
On the Fringe wins for the second year, Jamie Codd up, Enda Bolger.


----------



## asterope (7 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Her former mount is running in the Foxhunters, another jockey. Its a bit of carnage, as they turn for home, Pascha de Polda is losing ground, he does not stay.
On the Fringe wins for the second year, Jamie Codd up, Enda Bolger.
		
Click to expand...

He looks a dream to ride though and so well-mannered - I was particularly impressed by how relaxed he seemed when having to wait at the start.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2016)

What happened after Cheltenham? There was talk of VP riding at Aintree.
Two horses put down in that race, so I think she was best out of it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			What happened after Cheltenham? There was talk of VP riding at Aintree.
Two horses put down in that race, so I think she was best out of it.
		
Click to expand...

The jockeys have to have completed and won a certain number of chases and have another part to their licence before they can ride over the National fences. So unless she rode in every chase every day between Cheltenham and Aintree she would never have made the line up. 

The 2 horses that were put down broke down on the flat between fences not because they fell.


----------

